# Smackdown Spoilers 7/29 *UPDATED*



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Morrison on Smackdown too?! While Justin Gabriel and Hunico are in a dark match?!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Why are Truth and Morrison on Smackdown? WTF?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.*


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> *Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Are these spoof spoliers I'm reading?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Woo Woo What???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

John Morrison, R-Truth, and Zack Ryder on Smackdown? And if Zack Ryder is Teddy's assistant, does that make it a Teddy Long/Zack Ryder vs. Christian feud?


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Berbarito said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Are these spoof spoliers I'm reading?


LOL they are legit.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*1. Christian defeated John Morrison. Christian really played up the heel antics. Morrison looked great in his return match, according to Wesley. There was a botched reversal at one point that looked bad. In the end, Morrison executed a backdrop off the top rope and tried unsuccessfully to follow up with Starship Pain. Christian hit the Killswitch and got the win. Jim labeled it an "excellent TV match."*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

R-Truth's gonna get got hard by Orton tonight.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.


Umm...what? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.


Incredible.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



dynamite452 said:


> Umm...what? :lmao :lmao :lmao


My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Looks to me that the Brand extension is Finally over!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Not really what I was hoping for, but since so many Raw guys are on SD tonight, maybe it's telling us that the brand extension will decline slowly. I really don't have much hope for SD right now though cuz the Christian and Randy story line is starting to bore me. Not to mention SD doesn't have really anybody that's "must see" at the moment. Hopefully Ryder will get a huge push and become the top face of SD eventually. Hunter knows talent when he sees it.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/smackdown-taping-results-july-26-2011.php

** Wade Barrett comes out and cuts a promo on Daniel Bryan. Bryan comes out and says Heath Slater cut the same promo last week and he made him tap out. Barrett punches him and taunts him with his own Money in the Bank briefcase. Daniel eventually counters and puts Barrett in the LeBell Lock.*


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

So Sheamus vs Barrett feud already over?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Lots of RAW guys on SD it seems.. and Ryder the new assistant?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

At least Barrett gets promo time, right?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Oh look, more WWE management fucking the heels over. At this rate they'll have a full on fucking rebellion on their hands.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

FFS, why not feud Barrett and Sheamus. Would have been awesome.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

More Ryder? Check
A Bryan / Barrett feud? Check

Looking good so far.

Although it is funny how I was just talking about the brand split being meaningless, and here we have a bunch of RAW guys showing up for seemingly no reason.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



mr cricket said:


> So Sheamus vs Barrett feud already over?


It never really got started. But as I wrote before, I'm not surprised with a Bryan vs. Barrett feud. The planted tweets were the start of it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

barret,truth,miz team vince?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/smackdown-taping-results-july-26-2011.php
> 
> ** Wade Barrett comes out and cuts a promo on Daniel Bryan. Bryan comes out and says Heath Slater cut the same promo last week and he made him tap out. Barrett punches him and taunts him with his own Money in the Bank briefcase. Daniel eventually counters and puts Barrett in the LeBell Lock.*


in the words of bboy, this is fucking bullshit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



TheWFEffect said:


> barret,truth,miz team vince?


Looks like it. Christian sure isn't team Vince. He hated everything about Vince's era. But sounds like he isn't team HHH either. Team himself?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Wait... Ryder is Long's assistant? Lol are we being trolled?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Glad to see Zack getting a somewhat bigger role

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*Wade Barrett cut a promo regarding Daniel Bryan. Bryan interrupted only to take a cheap shot from Barrett. Bryan countered and made Barrett tap to the LeBell Lock.

Ryder and Long were shown backstage with Mark Henry. Ryder said he would find Henry an opponent. Henry said Long better thank his assistant. 

The Nexus vs. The Uso Brothers was advertised for later in the show.

2. Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, and Melina defeated Natalya, AJ, and Kaitlyn. AJ has improved, according to Wesley. Fox hit her axe kick on Kaitlyn and got the pin. 

There was a Justin Gabriel video that showed him at home in South Africa.*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> http://www....................com/wwe-spoilers/smackdown-taping-results-july-26-2011.php
> 
> ** Wade Barrett comes out and cuts a promo on Daniel Bryan. Bryan comes out and says Heath Slater cut the same promo last week and he made him tap out. Barrett punches him and taunts him with his own Money in the Bank briefcase. Daniel eventually counters and puts Barrett in the LeBell Lock.*


Hell yeah! :avit:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Melina's on Smackdown to? Is this a one night thing or something more long term?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Would love a Dragon/Barrett feud, bring up how Barrett kicked him out of Nexus, and they could have some very good matches.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



CaptainObvious said:


> Melina's on Smackdown to? Is this a one night thing or something more long term?


Hopefully long term cuz SD really needs it.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

So match RAW stars on SD!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> *There was a Justin Gabriel video that showed him at home in South Africa.*


Booyah!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



mr cricket said:


> So Sheamus vs Barrett feud already over?



I hope not.
Why are they still called Nexus? It is really only Otunga and Genesis. Mason Ryan hasn't done anything and Punk is being Punk.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Melina maybe actually has been sent to smackdown to work with new diva's the only vertan with great inring ability is natayla.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> I hope not.
> Why are they still called Nexus? It is really only Otunga and Genesis. Mason Ryan hasn't done anything and Punk is being Punk.


Agree, should just turn 'Tung and Imperfect into a tag team, free of Nexus.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Actually, I think moving Morrison, Melina and Truth to Smackdown is a pretty good idea. Morrison and Truth aren't going to get anywhere on Raw right now and Melina has pretty much faded into the background there. Smackdown seems less crowded, so I guess they'll all be used better/more there. Ryder being T.Long's assistant is so awesome.

A Justin Gabriel video? I am loving this Smackdown so far.

EDIT: The spoilers got mixed up. It's Tamina, not Melina. :no:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Ryder and Long were shown backstage with Mark Henry. Ryder said he would find Henry an opponent. Henry said Long better thank his assistant.


looks like the segment of the show so far.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> *3. Mark Henry beat Bobby Heller. Heller is a local wrestler from the Philly area. Henry destroyed him in a squash with two World Strongest Slams and a killer backbreaker.
> 
> Henry grabbed a chair, but Teddy Long stopped him from using it by saying he had a lawsuit pending and no one wants to fight him. Sheamus mades his entrance and said he will fight Henry. Sheamus slapped Henry and then tossed him out of the ring. Sheamus grabbed a chair and Henry retreated.*


Babyface Sheamus! Hellz YEAH!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

sounds like great show so far morrison christian should be amazing match henry looking like a machine shemus and henry interesting


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Sheamus finally babyface fella's.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*3. Mark Henry beat Bobby Heller. Heller is a local wrestler from the Philly area. Henry destroyed him in a squash with two World Strongest Slams and a killer backbreaker. 

Henry grabbed a chair, but Teddy Long stopped him from using it by saying he had a lawsuit pending and no one wants to fight him. Sheamus mades his entrance and said he will fight Henry. Sheamus slapped Henry and then tossed him out of the ring. Sheamus grabbed a chair and Henry retreated.*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> 3. Mark Henry beat Bobby Heller. Heller is a local wrestler from the Philly area. Henry destroyed him in a squash with two World Strongest Slams and a killer backbreaker.
> 
> Henry grabbed a chair, but Teddy Long stopped him from using it by saying he had a lawsuit pending and no one wants to fight him. Sheamus mades his entrance and said he will fight Henry. Sheamus slapped Henry and then tossed him out of the ring. Sheamus grabbed a chair and Henry retreated.


nevermind this is easily best segment on the show.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

So Sheamus is offically a face now. Awesome.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Sheamus!!!!!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

SHEAMUS FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

ZACK FUCKING RYDER


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Wow this sounds like a great show. Smackdown = win.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Maybe they are postponing the Sheamus/Barrett feud til Wrestlemania or at least till Sheamus is over as a Face .


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> *3. Mark Henry beat Bobby Heller. Heller is a local wrestler from the Philly area. Henry destroyed him in a squash with two World Strongest Slams and a killer backbreaker.
> 
> Henry grabbed a chair, but Teddy Long stopped him from using it by saying he had a lawsuit pending and no one wants to fight him. Sheamus mades his entrance and said he will fight Henry. Sheamus slapped Henry and then tossed him out of the ring. Sheamus grabbed a chair and Henry retreated.*


8*D Definite face Sheamus. Poor Bobby Heller though. Always feel bad for local wrestlers' in squash matches.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Wow I'm kinda pumped to see babyface Sheamus. I think he has potential. A bad ass big pale babyface lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> 8*D Definite face Sheamus. Poor Bobby Heller though. Always feel bad for local wrestlers' in squash matches.


I don't think they are bothered, they get to be on national tv and work a match for WWE


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

I think Sheamus will be the next no.1 contender for Christian, after Summerslam.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Sheamus and Henry? Can you say clash of the titans. They both have the cocky attitude and craziness to make for a brutal feud.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga defeated The Uso Brothers to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Uso Brothers did their tribal dance to no reaction whatsoever. New Nexus came out to Justin Gabriel's theme song. Weird. The Uso Brothers showed a lot of energy and worked in some double team moves. However, McGillicutty hit his neckbreaker to get the win for his team.


just give the titles to the uso's already ugh.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga defeated The Uso Brothers to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Uso Brothers did their tribal dance to no reaction whatsoever. *New Nexus came out to Justin Gabriel's theme song.* Weird. The Uso Brothers showed a lot of energy and worked in some double team moves. However, McGillicutty hit his neckbreaker to get the win for his team.


WTF. Don't tell me that there will be a new stable.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



mr cricket said:


> WTF. Don't tell me that there will be a new stable.


reunion of old nexus already maybe? :no:


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Or they just see them as a joke, and just throw any theme at them.


Its great that Ryder is the assistant, as he could get involved in his own feuds and have loads of backstage segments!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

It probably wasn't Justin Gabriel's theme song, it might just have been that one they used on Superstars last week. These spoilers have been pretty unreliable so far.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



> Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga defeated The Uso Brothers to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Uso Brothers did their tribal dance to no reaction whatsoever. New Nexus came out to Justin Gabriel's theme song. Weird. The Uso Brothers showed a lot of energy and worked in some double team moves. However, McGillicutty hit his neckbreaker to get the win for his team.


Tag team division = Clusterfuck


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



mr cricket said:


> I think Sheamus will be the next no.1 contender for Christian, after Summerslam.


This.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Next week they need to have Orton-Sheamus v Henry-Christian.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Seeing all the RAW stars isn't too surprising considering Show, Kane and Sin Cara are all out.I wonder who Cody Rhodes pissed off, he's on the verge of not being on Smackdown for two weeks in a row.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*4. Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga defeated The Uso Brothers to retain the WWE Tag Titles. The Uso Brothers did their tribal dance to no reaction whatsoever. New Nexus came out to Justin Gabriel's theme song. Weird. The Uso Brothers showed a lot of energy and worked in some double team moves. However, McGillicutty hit his neckbreaker to get the win for his team.*


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Algernon said:


> Seeing all the RAW stars isn't too surprising considering Show, Kane and Sin Cara are all out.I wonder who Cody Rhodes pissed off, he's on the verge of not being on Smackdown for two weeks in a row.


Big Show's a RAW star lol.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



CC91 said:


> I don't think they are bothered, they get to be on national tv and work a match for WWE


I see what you're saying but they could at least show off some moves then lose. It doesn't always have to be a squash. Its already been established that Mark is a monster. The guy would be lucky if the match was 2 minutes long.



TheWFEffect said:


> reunion of old nexus already maybe? :no:


Once their all in the ring Barrett can destroy them all.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Backstage, Johnny Curtis says he will make his Smackdown debut next week.

* The Raw Rebound airs showing Rey Mysterio Winning the WWE Championship, Jim Ross returning, John Cena vs. Mysterio, Cena winning the WWE Championship and CM Punk returning. 

** Backstage, Matt Striker interviews R-Truth. R-Truth says a good R-Truth is a bad R-Truth. He says he's like an eagle swooping down and grabbing a snake like a viper.*

* Cody Rhodes w/Ted DiBiase b. WWE Intercontinental Champion Ezekiel Jackson after hitting Cross Rhodes in a non-title match.

* Jinder Mahal and The Great Khali cut a promo in Punjabi from the second level of the arena. "USA" chants fill the arena.

:lmao at Truth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Berbarito said:


> Backstage, Johnny Curtis says he will make his Smackdown debut next week.
> 
> * The Raw Rebound airs showing Rey Mysterio Winning the WWE Championship, Jim Ross returning, John Cena vs. Mysterio, Cena winning the WWE Championship and CM Punk returning.
> 
> ...


OMG truth incredible and Mahal Khali sounds like a good promo aswell mahal already getting hassan level heat well he did at the smackdown I went too a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



TankOfRate said:


> It probably wasn't Justin Gabriel's theme song, it might just have been that one they used on Superstars last week. These spoilers have been pretty unreliable so far.


That is probably the case.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Berbarito said:


> Backstage, Johnny Curtis says he will make his Smackdown debut next week.
> 
> * The Raw Rebound airs showing Rey Mysterio Winning the WWE Championship, Jim Ross returning, John Cena vs. Mysterio, Cena winning the WWE Championship and CM Punk returning.
> 
> ...


Omg lmao!!!!! Imagine how fun a "Crazy" R-Truh Vs "Deranged" Randy Orton feud would be. They need to end the brand split and do this asap.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



mst3rulz said:


> Next week they need to have Orton-Sheamus v Henry-Christian.


No more tag team main events for a while.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

What a disaster the Tag Team division is, they need to get the belts off shitty Otunga/Cutty and then proceed to cut them, they are useless.

Nice to see Sheamus turn babyface also. 

Too bad that Rhodes match wasn't for the Belt, would love to see Rhodes win his first Singles title and then maybe feud with Ted.

Sounds like a pretty good SD so far.

edit: didn't see Rhodes match was a handicap.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Why do I have the feeling that somebody somewhere is going to get offended by Mahal at some point and we're going to get left with another Muhammed Hassan situation?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



TankOfRate said:


> Why do I have the feeling that somebody somewhere is going to get offended by Mahal at some point and leave us with another Muhammed Hassan situation?


god no mahal has been impressive lately and has mic skills 8*D which in WWE is like the holy grail in 2011.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



TankOfRate said:


> Why do I have the feeling that somebody somewhere is going to get offended by Mahal at some point and we're going to get left with another Muhammed Hassan situation?


I wouldn't mind cause he is terrible anyway.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Omg lmao!!!!! Imagine how fun a "Crazy" R-Truh Vs "Deranged" Randy Orton feud would be. They need to end the brand split and do this asap.


All I can imagine is how crazy the eyes will be....


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

*Backstage, Ryder booked Ezekiel Jackson in a handicap match against Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes.

Another pointless Johnny Curtis vignette was shown. Wesley said there have been consistent C.M. Punk chants throughout the show.

R-Truth was interviewed backstage by Matt Striker. He said he's going to swoop down like a bunch of eagles on a snake when he faces Orton. Wesley labeled it a great promo. 

5. Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase beat Ezekiel Jackson in a handicap match. Decent heat for the heels. The paper bag men were out for the crowd. DiBiase started and was getting destroyed. He tagged Cody, who tagged back to Ted. DiBiase applied a sleeper. Zeke picked him up with one arm. Zeke had Cody in the Torture Rack, but Ted broke it up and Cody hit CrossRhodes for the win.

Jinder Mahal and The Great Khali cut a promo from a luxury suite. It was hard to make out what was said since there was great heat and USA chants.*


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Venge™;10037080 said:


> All I can imagine is how crazy the eyes will be....


I can only imagine Randy Orton saying "I'll kick the head off your two imaginary friends if it means getting my hands on you!"


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

* Randy Orton vs. R-Truth. I'm told Truth had a lot of heat on him. World Heavyweight Champion Christian comes out to watch the match from the top of the ramp. R-Truth gets the win via disqualification when Orton uses a chair. After the match, Orton hits an RKO on R-Truth on the announce table, breaking it.

Table - 2, Orton - 1!

Can't wait to see what happens in the next chapter of this epic saga!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

The conspiracy against R-Truth continues! Even the announce table is against him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



Venge™ said:


> * Randy Orton vs. R-Truth. I'm told Truth had a lot of heat on him. World Heavyweight Champion Christian comes out to watch the match from the top of the ramp. R-Truth gets the win via disqualification when Orton uses a chair. After the match, Orton hits an RKO on R-Truth on the announce table, breaking it.
> 
> Table - 2, Orton - 1!
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens in the next chapter of this epic saga!


:lmao

That has been a long time coming

Seems like a very entertaining show.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

ROFLMAO finally the announce table breaks...must be 1 of these 2 things or both: the announce table is racist and/or it's a conspiracy! :lmao

Sounds like a good show, can't wait for Friday.

But please tell me one thing...not really complaining but just a point I want to raise...Christian is the WHC so WHY then is he facing other wrestlers in the opening match of the show?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

A Barrett/ Bryan feud, hm, not so sure about this. It will inevitably end up being about his briefcase and Barrett really shouldn't lose another feud but it wouldn't be fair to Bryan to lose his case, but I'd hope Barrett wins anyway. Hopefully both men improve their weaknesses, Barrett improves his ringwork with Bryan and Bryan ups his mic game.

Has Zeke won a match as IC champ? I mean, they jobbed an entire stable to him just to have him job on a weekly basis. Not that I care too much about Zeke, but they did job Barrett out to him, if they were just gonna job him out in the end they should have had him just win the title on some random SD instead of the whole two month feud.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

What was the point of Triple H visting Smackdown? He didn't announce anything interesting, other than Zack Ryder being Teddy's assitant.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



dynamite452 said:


> Christian is the WHC so WHY then is he facing other wrestlers in the opening match of the show?


Great question. But I actually like that Christian opens the show. He's great on promos and it sets the mood.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

You know I think they should let Wade get the briefcase and everytime he tries to cash it in, Bryan attacks him thus ruining his plan. It would make an interesting storyline.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

The table finally gives in to Orton!!!About time.LOL.I saw another report saying he RKOd Truth twice on the table and the crowd was going apes--- for Randy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

If they're going to build up Bryan then someone has to get in a feud and lose to him. Don't know why they're going to feed Sheamus to Henry but they're dead set on pushing Henry to the top. Rest of the show looks fine outside having to see more Ryder.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

Sounds like an AWESOME overall show.Orton going nuts again.The table finally breaks.Henry v Sheamus feud.Bryan having to carry another loser(Way Boring),Zeke jobbing again.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

6. R-Truth beat Randy Orton by DQ. Truth came out to a little heat, while Orton got the thunderous ovation. R-Truth received "sucks" chants and sold it by looking pissed. Truth got in a lot of offense and some near falls. Orton came back and then Christian came out. Randy hits a DDT off the ropes and struck the Viper's Pose. 

Truth saw the RKO coming and dipped out of ring. Christian distracted Orton. Truth got his water bottle and hit Orton with it. Orton mocked Truth and drank water. He followed up with a Thesz Press and punches. Orton hit Truth with a chair for a DQ. Christian ran to the stage. Orton hit a pair of RKO's on Truth on the announcers' table to big pops. 

Dark Match

1. Christian defeated Randy Orton in a Street Fight to retain the World Hvt. Championship. Teddy Long's music played for roughly five minutes after the previous match before Zack Ryder finally came out and set up the dark match. Christian said Philly does not deserve a Street Fight for the World Heavyweight Championship. 

Christian said he hasn't met one tough person from Philly and he said they will not see a RKO on him tonight. Great heel work by Christian. The Crowd ate it up. In the end, Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase came out and distracted Orton, and Christian rolled up Randy for the pin. Orton hit RKO's on everyone to close the show. 

Drew's list of Biggest Pops 
CM Punk (even though he wasn't here)
Triple H
Sheamus
Randy Orton

Most Heat
Michael Cole 
Mark Henry


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

A face Sheamus!


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> 6. R-Truth beat Randy Orton by DQ. Truth came out to a little heat, while Orton got the thunderous ovation. R-Truth received "sucks" chants and sold it by looking pissed. Truth got in a lot of offense and some near falls. Orton came back and then Christian came out. Randy hits a DDT off the ropes and struck the Viper's Pose.
> 
> Truth saw the RKO coming and dipped out of ring. Christian distracted Orton. Truth got his water bottle and hit Orton with it. *Orton mocked Truth and drank water*. He followed up with a Thesz Press and punches. Orton hit Truth with a chair for a DQ. Christian ran to the stage. Orton hit a pair of RKO's on Truth on the announcers' table to big pops.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

What is it with WWE and water bottles nowadays????


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

as a Ryder fan, great to see more exposure and TV time for him. As long as he can still compete in matches (on either show)


----------



## inyofacebich (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> 6. R-Truth beat Randy Orton by DQ. Truth came out to a little heat, while Orton got the thunderous ovation. R-Truth received "sucks" chants and sold it by looking pissed. Truth got in a lot of offense and some near falls. Orton came back and then Christian came out. Randy hits a DDT off the ropes and struck the Viper's Pose.
> 
> Truth saw the RKO coming and dipped out of ring. Christian distracted Orton. Truth got his water bottle and hit Orton with it. Orton mocked Truth and drank water. He followed up with a Thesz Press and punches. Orton hit Truth with a chair for a DQ. Christian ran to the stage. Orton hit a pair of RKO's on Truth on the announcers' table to big pops.
> 
> ...


Isnt Orton supposed to be a god dam face? Why the fuck is he RKO ing Truth through a table? WWE and their racist crap is getting old. He's already jobbing to fucking [email protected] and his character is supposed to be a dominant heel. Why not RKO Christian again what the fuck? How is this helping Morrison vs Rtruth? WTF if you were going to let someone do damage to Truth it shouldve been Morrison to help Truth. Orton burying someone again. FUCK YOU ORTON! FUCK YOU!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> 6. R-Truth beat Randy Orton by DQ. Truth came out to a little heat, while Orton got the thunderous ovation. R-Truth received "sucks" chants and sold it by looking pissed. Truth got in a lot of offense and some near falls. Orton came back and then Christian came out. Randy hits a DDT off the ropes and struck the Viper's Pose.
> 
> Truth saw the RKO coming and dipped out of ring. Christian distracted Orton. Truth got his water bottle and hit Orton with it. Orton mocked Truth and drank water. He followed up with a Thesz Press and punches. Orton hit Truth with a chair for a DQ. Christian ran to the stage. Orton hit a pair of RKO's on Truth on the announcers' table to big pops.
> 
> ...


Freakin hell lol! I wonder if this will come across on tv!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

If bryan loses the briefcase to barrett i'm gonna be pissed.

Because smackdown can make a new main event face in bryan through a long buildup.

Plus barrett can be easily made into a great main event heel, due to his mic skills.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



inyofacebich said:


> Isnt Orton supposed to be a god dam face? Why the fuck is he RKO ing Truth through a table? WWE and their racist crap is getting old. He's already jobbing to fucking [email protected] and his character is supposed to be a dominant heel. Why not RKO Christian again what the fuck? How is this helping Morrison vs Rtruth? WTF if you were going to let someone do damage to Truth it shouldve been Morrison to help Truth. Orton burying someone again. FUCK YOU ORTON! FUCK YOU!


Wow you are being stupid. Sorry but Orton is built as a psycho while truth is an entertaining joke.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



inyofacebich said:


> Isnt Orton supposed to be a god dam face? Why the fuck is he RKO ing Truth through a table? WWE and their racist crap is getting old. He's already jobbing to fucking [email protected] and his character is supposed to be a dominant heel. Why not RKO Christian again what the fuck? How is this helping Morrison vs Rtruth? WTF if you were going to let someone do damage to Truth it shouldve been Morrison to help Truth. Orton burying someone again. FUCK YOU ORTON! FUCK YOU!


how old are you?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks like sheamus and henry carry sd again. show looks meh. ryder being there is good tho.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> looks like Christian and Orton carry sd again. show looks meh. ryder being there is good tho.


Fixed.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> What is it with WWE and water bottles nowadays????


HHH likes water bottles I guess.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking forward to Christian/Morrison. Christian/Orton NHB should be great too.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently PWTorch is saying that Henry was the only heel that got a great reaction. I wonder how long until Smackdown makes him the #1 heel. He's earning it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No surprise they made Barrett look bad again, that seems to be their new favourite past time. Pretty dull show apart from Morrison losing his return match to Christian which will be funny.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Morrison should lose all the time.He sux. Just an overated spot monkey who cant cut promos to save his life. I hope Melina gets released soon as im sure he'll hopefully follow her out the door with her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome show. Bryan, a face Sheamus, Truth, Ryder, and Christian still being the champ is awesome.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE KING OF CLEVELAND IS NOW BABYFACE!

BOW DOWN TO YOUR...BOW DOWN TO YOUR KING!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Love some of you saying "Christian is still champ" after the spoilers end.Like hes really gonna lose it again this soon.Man,you Christian marks.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Drew's list of Biggest Pops 
CM Punk (even though he wasn't here)
Triple H
Sheamus
Randy Orton

What does that tell you? Smackdown needs to disappear.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Love some of you saying "Christian is still champ" after the spoilers end.Like hes really gonna lose it again this soon.Man,you Christian marks.


Why wouldn't people think this? It's not mark thinking, it's people who follow the storyline. Creative has done a terrible job at building his character. The only thing they've defined is that he'll do anything to win the title and that he's getting screwed left and right by every face on the Smackdown roster with a bit of power. 

Another giant fpalm comment.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Drew's list of Biggest Pops
> CM Punk (even though he wasn't here)
> Triple H
> Sheamus
> ...


It tells me that psycho Orton isn't as popular as Orton marks keep trying to point out. The proof is in the writing from an actual bystandard. It trumps all of their defenses.

And like I've said before, Sheamus should be the name of Smackdown.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got back from the show and I thought it was pretty good! Also, we saw Mick Foley there going out to his car, maybe he's coming back to the WWE?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> THE KING OF CLEVELAND IS NOW BABYFACE!
> 
> BOW DOWN TO YOUR...BOW DOWN TO YOUR KING!


That man really has endless swag.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Randy Orton...









Sucks @$$ Christian could lose his title at Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Morrison should lose all the time.He sux. Just an overated spot monkey who cant cut promos to save his life. I hope Melina gets released soon as im sure he'll hopefully follow her out the door with her.


Wow, you're actually...I can't believe I'm saying this...right. I'm impressed.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Randy Orton...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wont. He will get at the very least 2 months with the belt after the crap they pulled with him last time. 

What's with Rhodes and DiBiase screwing Orton in every dark match. Yes I know it's a dark match but that's actually a logical place for Orton to go after he loses to Christian at SS. Sheamus will be entering the title scene soon so I'm assuming he'll go over Henry, he fucking better.


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

This show looks really great. I can't wait to see Ryder segments and the Sheamus/Henry stuff looks great! Sheamus has been getting great face pops lately, really want to hear the reaction this week.

Another thing, anyone know big Zeke's record since winning the belt? I think it's probably like 1-5 LMAO


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*

The show looks alright


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> It tells me that psycho Orton isn't as popular as Orton marks keep trying to point out. The proof is in the writing from an actual bystandard. It trumps all of their defenses.
> 
> And like I've said before, Sheamus should be the name of Smackdown.


6. R-Truth beat Randy Orton by DQ. Truth came out to a little heat, while *Orton got the thunderous ovation*. R-Truth received "sucks" chants and sold it by looking pissed. Truth got in a lot of offense and some near falls. Orton came back and then Christian came out. Randy hits a DDT off the ropes and struck the Viper's Pose. 

Are you dumb or stupid?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why did BotchGenesis go over The Usos with that bullshit neckbreaker finisher? Come on now.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Zack Ryder is the new Assistant GM of Friday Night SmackDown? WWWYKI!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Ongoing Smackdown Spoilers 7/29*



MsCassieMollie said:


> *Backstage, Triple H and Teddy Long were interrupted by Zack Ryder. Hunter announced that Ryder will be Long's new assistant.*


What?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Sheamus finally getting a face turn, finally.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

-


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

rkomarkorton said:


> Are you dumb or stupid?


Typical Orton mark with insults. Seriously? I'm not even going to waste my time further because this won't go anywhere. :banplz:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk demands and Punk gets.

Ryder's on TV. WWWYKI BRO.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder as Teddy Long's assistant?!?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sheamus is gonna feud with henry and barret will feud with bryan.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

They should make him a full time GM.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> so sheamus is gonna feud with henry and barret will feud with bryan.


:hmm: Not sure what to think of it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So this will be the 4th or 5th Orton/Christian match right?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Headliner said:


> So this will be the 4th Orton/Christian match right?


No, it will number 5.

However, this one will be a gimmick - blow off match so it has more to offer than the prior.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still think it's overkill.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The matches have been good enough to make me not give a shit how many times they've wrestled.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Morrison vs. Christian should be a highly entertaining match. They had a showdown back in ECW in a six-man tag team match and they showed absolutely great chemistry together, the styles of these two compliment each other well. I don't mind Morrison losing here because he fought a world champion, there's no harm in losing to the top guy on the show as long as he gets to look good in the match.

Barrett is now using his FCW mercenary, money loving gimmick again, I see. Well, at least now he has something to run with. Bryan/Barrett feud should be good.

I just wish that they would do something different with Cody & Ted, there's really no progress being made. There's no evidence of this feud with Big Zeke leading anywhere. Considering the talents of both guys, I'd say that's a real shame.

Overall, it looks good. Another R-Truth/HHH segment should be such a riot, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Smackdown looks pretty good. Also, Sheamus is face, wow, I didn't see that coming....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

On paper this Smackdown sounds fucking awesome. Tuning in for sure and plan on marking out for Ryder big time. Sheamus stepping up to take down Henry sounds awesome, Ted/Cody getting another victory, sounds good to me. Truth's interview sounds funny. Morrison/Christian is probably good. Tag titles being defended. (Y)


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

SHEAMMUS!!! Loving the face turn and that the crowd is officially fully behind him. Still anticipating him on the mic as a face, he should be hilarious.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Face turn for Sheamus.....Nice,I didn't think they'd turn him yet But I'm very interested!!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO 

new assistant should be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder being an assistant is really interesting but I like it. It gets him on TV in a role where he can get over without even wrestling and then stem into a feud with someone on Smackdown where he can wrestler similar to ECW's time length rather than three minute Raw matches. Like the idea of this.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Didn't expect Sheamus to turn, but I like it. He and Mark Henry should have a nice rivalry. Also lovin' Zack Ryder being the assistant. Means he'll get more TV time and it'll most likely lead to bigger things! Awesome!

All in all, looks like a pretty damn good show. I'll be tuning in.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

And another clean pinfall victory for the #1 heel on SD. Funny how Christian is booked stronger than ever before. I'm liking it.

Sounds like a good show. I am looking forward to see it.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

looks pretty good


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The way they're keeping Orton and Christian away from each other in matches is good. No tag matches or anything, keeps the feud less stale if they're not constantly in the ring together. I understand they obviously need segments together and run interferences and such but the less they see of each other in the ring until SS, the better.

Should be interesting if the no DQ stip has a big factor in the match or not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Orton hit RKO's on everyone to close the show. *

:lmao

Seriously thou, seems like a decent/meh show. Dang another Christian vs Orton, geez.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Orton/Christian at Summerslam is probably going to be their last PPV match and it should be going out with a bang so I don't quite mind it. I feel as if they're building (at least with the two potential main events) as if it's the 2nd biggest show of the year which I like. Good booking, imo. Plus the no DQ stip can freshen it up a bit.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Seems like it should be a decent show..Sheamus needed a change with him losing ground as a heel...Barrett/Bryan should be good...could care less about Cripple H's promo...why is Alicia Fox racking up wins?....Orton still sucks.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

OH lord, another Christian vs. Orton match scheduled for SS, make it stop !!!!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Big Show, Kane and now Sheamus to be squashed.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

They should have added Sheamus into the Randy/Christian feud if they were just going to drop his feud with Wade. What was the point of having Sheamus take them out a few weeks ago? The only thing that annoys me is that Christian is being put in the first matches when he is the CHAMP, he should be main eventing the show but instead the past two weeks he has had the first match. This Christian/Randy thing probably wont end until Randy takes it back.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope Randy doesn't win the title back at Summerslam.

Christian deserved to hold it for a bit longer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd like to see Christian retain at Summerslam, then maybe have a triple threat with Sheamus or add in Henry for a fatal four way. And then maybe one more Orton/Christian match much later in the year if they're looking for Orton to get the last laugh.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Christian Vs Orton AGAIN!?. The matches have been good, granted. But It's getting a bit boring now and I'd rather they added Barrett or Sheamus to the title picture just to mix things up a bit rather than Orton/Christian again even with a added stipulation.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Morrison should be drafted to SD on Raw he will never win the big 1


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

:lmao at Ryder being Teddy's assistant.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm... Ryder as an assistant? He already assisted Edge...

Kinda wish he was less of a "lackey" but still.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> Hmm... Ryder as an assistant? He already assisted Edge...
> 
> Kinda wish he was less of a "lackey" but still.


Wasn't he assistant to Tiffany for a while on ECW as well? Or did i just make that up.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck... I don't care for another Orton/Christian match, not one bit. Looks like a decent show otherwise.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

not a good smackdown this week, it was atrocious


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

At least give Daniel Bryan a decent feud to get him over instead of having meaningless rushed 5 minute segments. 

Orton winning the championship back at Summerslam would almost be as bad as Cena winning the Undisputed championship over Punk at the same event. Can you imagine!? I just got a shiver down my spine at how awful that would be!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Xander45 said:


> Wasn't he assistant to Tiffany for a while on ECW as well? Or did i just make that up.


Nope. You made that up. Although Ryder did have quite a lot of backstage segments with Tiffany, so I don't blame you.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

oh fuck sake, please not Ryder... he is terrible! Why do I seem to be the only person that realises this around here?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

See this is what people mean when they say Morrison has shitty booking. Pretty damn weak return, sure he lost to the world champion but he's a returning babyface who should be booked strongly against the weak heel champion. Still should be a great match, probably going to remind me of the awesome Smackdown 2009 run with fantastic matches.

Otherwise it looks alright. Sheamus is babyface which is good, he should just up and destroy Henry tbh. And I love that they have dropped Sheamus/Barrett, hopefully they can save it for a big Wrestlemania match between the two.

Orton/Christian...again? Hmmmm, I guess it was coming but they've had so many matches now. I dont want Orton to get the title back and I dont think he will. Someone (Henry) will cost Orton the title and they will feud.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome show, has a lot more in it than last week and they seem to be trying to build a number of people/fueds rather than just the usual top 2 and forget about the rest.

As for the nexus thing I'm fairly sure Punk didn't have his armband on when he walked on raw last week?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryder's on Smackdown!!! This is good news right??

I wonder what'll go down at Summerslam for the No Holds Barred...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Ryder is the assistant to Teddy Long, nice. We Broskis should be happy that his gotten on television twice this week then.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nope. You made that up. Although Ryder did have quite a lot of backstage segments with Tiffany, so I don't blame you.


That must have been what it was, i just remember every week there seemed to be a segment between them.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheamus-Christian for Night of Champions, book it. Sheamus has great potential as a babyface and will second perfectly Orton for the B-show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Show seems to be a bit of a clusterfuck but actually sounds pretty decent at the same time lol. Are Truth, Morrison and Ryder making the jump? Otherwise WTF? I love the Seamus turn, they are handling this really well. At least we're finally getting the blowoff to Orton/Christian at Summerslam. 5 matches is just too much imo. I'm a bit disappointed at H turning up but not really doing anything. I feel like he needs to make more of an impact tbh. Ryder as Long's assistant should be fun and I like the decision to do it. Gives him more screen time too.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the (lackluster)interaction of Christian and Trips. Been waiting for this since that episode of Raw in 2005 where Christian faced Batista for the World Title, and Trips agreed to be Christian's "problem solver".


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ryder's on Smackdown!!! This is good news right??
> 
> I wonder what'll go down at Summerslam for the No Holds Barred...


RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> See this is what people mean when they say Morrison has shitty booking. Pretty damn weak return, sure he lost to the world champion but he's a returning babyface who should be booked strongly against the weak heel champion. Still should be a great match, probably going to remind me of the awesome Smackdown 2009 run with fantastic matches.
> 
> Otherwise it looks alright. Sheamus is babyface which is good, he should just up and destroy Henry tbh. And I love that they have dropped Sheamus/Barrett, hopefully they can save it for a big Wrestlemania match between the two.
> 
> Orton/Christian...again? Hmmmm, I guess it was coming but they've had so many matches now. I dont want Orton to get the title back and I dont think he will. Someone (Henry) will cost Orton the title and they will feud.


Yeah it's kinda weak return but I guess they have no choice because Christian is still a fairly new world champion, and they want to fully establish him as the top heel on the show, which means that he must go over several upper-tier babyfaces first to gain momentum before he will get his key victory against Randy Orton at SummerSlam.

Right now, they have no other babyface to be fed to Christian. Sin Cara is suspended, Bryan has to be protected because he's Mr. MITB, Kane is out of action, Christian already beat Big Zeke last week, so Morrison is the only other choice who has some sort of momentum going for him since he's just returned. As long as Morrison looks strong and looks like he could believably defeat Christian in the match, I don't see much problem here, but that's just me. Regardless, the match should great considering the talents of both guys.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Looking forward to the (lackluster)interaction of Christian and Trips. Been waiting for this since that episode of Raw in 2005 where Christian faced Batista for the World Title, and Trips agreed to be Christian's "problem solver".


that match wasn't for the world title.Christian's first shot at the world heavyweight championship was at extreme rules 2011.
The match was talking about took place in England and it was before The Hell in a cell match at vengeance between HHH and Batista.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Outlaw91 said:


> that match wasn't for the world title.Christian's first shot at the world heavyweight championship was at extreme rules 2011.
> The match was talking about took place in England and it was before The Hell in a cell match at vengeance between HHH and Batista.


I could've sworn that was a title match but just re-checked it and it's not. You're right my bad lol. Anyway, that's besides the point, Trips and Christian having a brief verbal exchange is orgasmic to me.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Now hold on a minute broskis, yup its gonna happen WWWYKI. Did the announce table break this time around?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Screw it.. he's already booking more matches than teddy on the show, just make Ryder GM already :lmao Anybody but teddy tbh..


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Interesting to see how Sheamus' face turn plays out. Glad they're continuing to put Christian over as well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Prospekt's March said:


> Right now, they have no other babyface to be fed to Christian.


They should have given him Zack Ryder. Would have been something that the audience wouldn't have expected and it would have avoided putting in Morrison.

I'm actually happy that Zack Ryder is over on Smackdown though. August 2010, Zack/Christian had a hilarious twitter feud and it actually showed that Christian had loads of charisma, which is severly lacking in his new heel character (not all his fault, writing is terrible). Any return to this would be welcome either online or on camera.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm a bit disappointed at H turning up but not really doing anything.


This. Maybe it's better when I see it, but the thread on potential Smackdown changes on this board is much better than what seemed to have happened.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

> I'm a bit disappointed at H turning up but not really doing anything.


I agree he could have done more but he made Zach Ryder appear more and that is always a good thing 8*D


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

So I can only assume that we got Cole's response to Triple H by his mere presence on SD! this week. Looks like he'll be back to stinking up RAW next week, only he has JR to shout over too this time. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> They should have given him Zack Ryder. Would have been something that the audience wouldn't have expected and it would have avoided putting in Morrison.
> 
> I'm actually happy that Zack Ryder is over on Smackdown though. August 2010, Zack/Christian had a hilarious twitter feud and it actually showed that Christian had loads of charisma, which is severly lacking in his new heel character (not all his fault, writing is terrible). Any return to this would be welcome either online or on camera.


The thing is, no matter how over he is, at the moment Zack Ryder is merely a jobber who can't be taken seriously. Christian is a new, vulnerable champion. Squashing jobbers won't get it done. He needs convincing victories, so he needs to rack up several victories over top-tier level babyfaces. John Morrison has just returned from injury and has momentum from doing a beat down on R-Truth (it isn't much, but still). John Morrison is high enough in the pecking order to mean something when Christian beats him. So yeah, it makes sense to feed Morrison to Christian here. Christian is on his way to get established as _the_ top heel on the show, so he needs to go over decisively more often than not. When he finally beats Randy Orton at SummerSlam, it will be a career defining moment for him, because he'll remain relevant at the top for a long time.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm trying to understand....

Is this official? 

Morrison and Truth are now PERMANENT RESIDENTS OF SMACKDOWN? 


Dude...if that's true, then that SUCKS! And I think the only reason they did this was to PROTECT Morrison from embarassing himself LIVE on TV(RAW) when he finally cuts a promo.

UNLESS.....UNLESS this could be, as someone else stated, the slow-deconstruction of the so-called Brand-Extension. Maybe those two fight on BOTH shows? I'm all for THAT!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Few other reports I've read from those that were there listed Orton as getting #1 face pop so again Captain Obvious,you were proven wrong. Sheamus top face? Ha,now that's rich.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like a very good show. I am shocked that they had Morrison lose in his return. You'd think they'd want to protect him at least until SummerSlam, so that's weird. I do think a move to SD! would be good for him though.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Few other reports I've read from those that were there listed Orton as getting #1 face pop so again Captain Obvious,you were proven wrong. Sheamus top face? Ha,now that's rich.


only 1 way to find out

and who cares who's proven wrong or not? if they're proven wrong then fine, they were wrong, but why make a big deal ou of it?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Hopefully with Sheamus turning face that means Christian is going to retain the title at SummerSlam. I wouldn't mind seeing a Christian/Sheamus feud for the WHC. Then Orton could feud with Henry. Help Henry get even more over as the monster heel. Also, the Bryan/Barrett feud looks promising. Hopefully they can have a feud where they actually get PPV time. Hopefully they wrestle at SummerSlam.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> only 1 way to find out
> 
> and who cares who's proven wrong or not? if they're proven wrong then fine, they were wrong, but why make a big deal ou of it?


There is no point of it. If making them feel superior brightens their day, then so be it. They can believe that they were correct.


----------



## Austinfan316 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let the Ryder Revolution begin! WWWYKI!


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> only 1 way to find out
> 
> and who cares who's proven wrong or not? if they're proven wrong then fine, they were wrong, but why make a big deal ou of it?


because in the report it cleary says Orton got the thunderous ovation so if Orton got a thunderous ovation then shit Sheamus's ovation mustve been on The Rock and Stone Cold's level combined


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ignore the Captain,when he is proven wrong he just ignores it but when he's right look out,he tells everyone.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> The thing is, no matter how over he is, at the moment Zack Ryder is merely a jobber who can't be taken seriously. Christian is a new, vulnerable champion. Squashing jobbers won't get it done. He needs convincing victories, so he needs to rack up several victories over top-tier level babyfaces. John Morrison has just returned from injury and has momentum from doing a beat down on R-Truth (it isn't much, but still). John Morrison is high enough in the pecking order to mean something when Christian beats him. So yeah, it makes sense to feed Morrison to Christian here. Christian is on his way to get established as _the_ top heel on the show, so he needs to go over decisively more often than not. When he finally beats Randy Orton at SummerSlam, it will be a career defining moment for him, because he'll remain relevant at the top for a long time.


It doesn't make sense in the slightest to be honest. 

A returning babyfaces first match back after 'fighting his way back from injury' should never be in a clean loss to such a vunerable heel champion. If they wanted someone to feed to him they should have given him Zeke, or brought over Kofi, or heck even Mysterio where losses don't hurt him. Feeding Morrison to Christian is ridiculous at this point.

Christian doesnt need legitimate wins to solidify himself as champion because that's not in his character. He's a cowardly, vunerable, spineless heel...why would they have him put over a returning babyface they supposidly want to push?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not complaining that Christian keeps picking up clean wins over quality guys (Mark Henry, Sheamus twice, Del Rio 3 times, Sin Cara, Zeke Jackson, and now John Morrison), but you raise a fair point that Christian doesn't NEED to win in order to establish his character.

Whether you love, indifferent, or hate John Morrison, you have to admit Morrison NEEDED that win a fuck of a lot more than Christian did. Morrison should not have been put in this position to begin with IMO. Let him go over Swagger or who the fuck else on Raw until we get to SummerSlam

Morrison doesn't look too bad because at the end of the day he lost clean to the World Heavyweight Champion,but the guy is coming back after 2 months and usually returning guys need to be put over

Why not let Christian add to his character by giving him more promo time (maybe a couple of Peep Shows) because that will help him more than pinning the above names clean every week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Zack Ryder to receive creative control of the show plz. :side:


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a better SD then we've gotten the last couple weeks, the show had been tough to watch on YouTube!!

Hopefully we'll get a Bryan/Barrett feud and not just a one night squash. 

I don't understand why Ryder is Long's assistant, why? I'm all for him getting more TV time, but now he's randomly on SD and he's the assistant to the GM, I guess that could work. 

I never like superstars randomly appearing on shows they're not apart of because it's lazy writing and in this case, they did it because no one on SD is over in the least. 

But at least the show looks entertaining this week.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> It doesn't make sense in the slightest to be honest.
> 
> A returning babyfaces first match back after 'fighting his way back from injury' should never be in a clean loss to such a vunerable heel champion. If they wanted someone to feed to him they should have given him Zeke, or brought over Kofi, or heck even Mysterio where losses don't hurt him. Feeding Morrison to Christian is ridiculous at this point.
> 
> Christian doesnt need legitimate wins to solidify himself as champion because that's not in his character. He's a cowardly, vunerable, spineless heel...why would they have him put over a returning babyface they supposidly want to push?


I realize Christian is not a dominant heel champion, but when a guy wins the world title & essentially becomes the most valued top guy on the show, then they've got to treat him as such, he still needs victories here & there. Christian is not fully established as the top guy yet because he still doesn't have a key victory that will solidify him as the bonafide top guy. Basically, it's like how Cena put over The Miz at WM 27, Miz didn't necessarily need to win clean, but he still needed that key victory. It's the same like Christian, he still needs that one match to put him over the top to really establish him, and that match should be his match with Orton at SummerSlam. But, to get there, there needs to be a gradual process, so he needs to rack up several convincing victories over some upper-midcarders to slowly solidify his position at the top. 

I guess you can make a good argument about Rey. They already fed Zeke to Christian last week, so it won't really mean much to beat him again. I think they picked Morrison instead of Kofi because Morrison is still regarded higher in the placement of the card. Morrison has been getting main event exposure prior to his injury so it will mean more when Christian beats him. Besides, Morrison is fighting a world champion here, I still hold the idea that as long as he gets to shine in the match and looks strong, casual fans will buy the idea that Morrison could hang with the top guys, so in a way Morrison wouldn't come out looking any worse than he did going in. But that's just how I see it. Perhaps Morrison still can go over R-Truth next time for one last match and gets his momentum back.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> I realize Christian is not a dominant heel champion, but when a guy wins the world title & essentially becomes the most valued top guy on the show, then they've got to treat him as such, he still needs victories here & there. Christian is not fully established as the top guy yet because he still doesn't have a key victory that will solidify him as the bonafide top guy. Basically, it's like how Cena put over The Miz at WM 27, Miz didn't necessarily need to win clean, but he still needed that key victory. It's the same like Christian, he still needs that one match to put him over the top to really establish him, and that match should be his match with Orton at SummerSlam. But, to get there, there needs to be a gradual process, so he needs to rack up several convincing victories over some upper-midcarders to slowly solidify his position at the top.


I just have to completely disagree. Christian does not need these victories. They've put the title on him, that doesnt mean he has to start becoming some kind of dominant champion. He doesn't need the win, he's the cowardly heel champion who doesnt have a chance in hell of beating Orton clean at any point so building him up as such is a waste of time.

He doesn't need to rack up these victories because even if he does win at Summerslam, it wont be clean and he wont gain any credibility with the win. Christian is the champion but he is not the top guy and nor will he ever be. A victory over someone they should be pushing after injury is just stupid beyond belief, especially if they want to push Morrison at some point.



> I guess you can make a good argument about Rey. They already fed Zeke to Christian last week, so it won't really mean much to beat him again. I think they picked Morrison instead of Kofi because Morrison is still regarded higher in the placement of the card. Morrison has been getting main event exposure prior to his injury so it will mean more when Christian beats him. Besides, Morrison is fighting a world champion here, I still hold the idea that as long as he gets to shine in the match and looks strong, casual fans will buy the idea that Morrison could hang with the top guys, so in a way Morrison wouldn't come out looking any worse than he did going in. But that's just how I see it. Perhaps Morrison still can go over R-Truth next time for one last match and gets his momentum back.


Morrison is regarded in a higher placement on the card than Kofi, but as i said, Christian didnt need this win because it still hasnt done anything for him, nobody believes he's going to beat Orton clean. If anyone needed the win it was Morrison, this is three days after returning and he's losing clean to Christian? Its just stupid booking.

I hope this match doesn't harm Morrison and the chances are that he'll come away from it looking alright, but 'alright' isnt enough after just coming back, he should be looking great, momentum with him etc. Christian will make Morrison look fantastic but it wont change the fact that it's still a loss for Morrison one week back.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Morrison loses in his return match?
Zack Ryder as an assistant?
Botchtunga and Hairlesscutty?

Sounds lame.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm scared for the Bryan/Barrett feud, hopefully Bryan doesn't lose his briefcase to him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Canadian said:


> I'm scared for the Bryan/Barrett feud, hopefully Bryan doesn't lose his briefcase to him.


Ironically, I'm scared of this feud because Bryan WON'T lose the briefcase to him and will win it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ironically, I'm scared of this feud because Bryan WON'T lose the briefcase to him and will win it.


Im not vervous because of it, but I assume that's whats going to happen. The Barrett/Bryan feud is probably to give Bryan some momentum and a meaningful win.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Canadian said:


> I'm scared for the Bryan/Barrett feud, hopefully Bryan doesn't lose his briefcase to him.


I could see that happening, especially if he puts it on the line at SummerSlam, as I could see Barrett winning it (likely in the opener), and then I could see Barrett cashing it in after the No Holds Barred Match (likely with Orton going over in the No Holds Barred, to set up a Barrett/Orton feud with Orton challenging for the title)... Though I would hope they just keep the MITB briefcase with Bryan until he cashes in. If he loses the briefcase, it would also be a decent storyline for him to overcome the odds and get back on track with wrestling in a 'Mania title match, by having him win the Rumble or something...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Canadian said:


> I'm scared for the Bryan/Barrett feud, hopefully Bryan doesn't lose his briefcase to him.


I wouldn't be scared. If Bryan was to lose the MITB briefcase to someone it will be someone that wasn't in the SD! MITB match. Somebody like Mark Henry. If they wanted Barrett to end up with the briefcase, they would of had him win the SD! MITB match. It makes zero sense to give him the briefcase now(unless Bryan was hurt).


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Orton hit a *pair* of RKO's on Truth on the announcers' table to big pops.


Looks like the announce table didn't go down without a fight


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Ignore the Captain,when he is proven wrong he just ignores it but when he's right look out,he tells everyone.


Anyone is welcome to ignore me. That's always an opinion. Feel free to exercise that option liberally.

But to just clear something up, I don't "tell everyone (I think off was missing in this)". If someone says something illogical I give them a fpalm and explain why. That usually leads to insults and immature comebacks towards me and at that time there's no point discussing further.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Why not let Christian add to his character by giving him more promo time (maybe a couple of Peep Shows) because that will help him more than pinning the above names clean every week.


This. Christian needs a talk show (call it the Christian show or something else if they don't want to go back into history). If he's supposed to be the guy who talks his way out of stuff, show it in weekly segments. It would do a lot to establish his character, much more than in ring action. I'd argue that he shouldn't be in the ring at all if that's his character.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Looks like the announce table didn't go down without a fight


The Spaniards are trying to troll Orton.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I mark out for Zack Ryder to take the MITB breefcase from Bryan.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Did anyone else reading the spoilers think that when Ryder said he'd find Henry an opponent, we were gonna see the debut of the Big O?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Looks like the announce table didn't go down without a fight


Don't worry the table will get his revenge on Randy, the table is just plotting his revenge waiting for the right moment to strike Randy when he least expects it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ironically, I'm scared of this feud because Bryan WON'T lose the briefcase to him and will win it.


Same with me.

Truth is though, neither guy can really afford to lose the feud. They've both been booked mediocre in the past few months (up until Bryan won MITB at least), and they both need to look strong in the feud and win it... but both guys can't. 

Barrett/Bryan is an interesting scenario because while Barrett is outstanding on the mic, he's pretty mediocre in the ring, and it's the exact opposite for Daniel Bryan, who's amazing in the ring, but his mic work leaves much to be desired. The feud can be great if Barrett does most of the work on the mic... maybe some commentary, etc., while Bryan leads their matches and hopefully can give Wade the best matches of his career. They could also reference Nexus and bring up again why Bryan was kicked out. Like I said, the feud has potential, and hopefully WWE makes sure it lives up to that potential. If Barrett does manage to steal away the briefcase and win the World Title, forcing Bryan to have to work even more to get his World Title shot, winning the Rumble/EC, then it would be the ultimate payoff to see him beat Wade at Mania, and they could really put over Wade during that time he's champion as well.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like a good show,But I hate how they're making Wade look like a bitch


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If Bryan can carry Way Boring to even decent matches he deserves a HUGE raise.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bryan is a much better mic worker than WWE will allow him to demonstrate in their company, unfortunately. At least for now. 

Although he has always been allowed to shine opposite Michael Cole, haha.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Looks like the announce table didn't go down without a fight


I think RTruth's two little Jimmy's helped break the table. 

That table got GOT!





Mr. G said:


> Sounds like a better SD then we've gotten the last couple weeks, the show had been tough to watch on YouTube!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll get a Bryan/Barrett feud and not just a one night squash.
> 
> ...


Looks entertaining 'cause DA TROOF will set us free on Smackdown for once.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Bryan is a much better mic worker than WWE will allow him to demonstrate in their company, unfortunately. At least for now.
> 
> Although he has always been allowed to shine opposite Michael Cole, haha.


He can be very good, but he's not a natural on the mic or anything exceptional like Barrett is... at least not from the best he's shown in WWE. If he really was that much better in ROH or something, I'd love to see it.

Like I said though, let Barrett do most of the talking, let Bryan lead the wrestling matches between the two. I mean Barrett is decent enough in the ring to have a great match. He had an excellent match with Cena at Hell in a Cell, so given the right amount of time he and Bryan should be able to have one of the best matches of the year... of course, that's assuming their styles don't clash and ruin the match.

This can be a great feud if creative can give them a really good story, because I'm sure the matches and promos will deliver.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

Man i was hoping for a Triple h and Randy Orton Confrontation not Christian or R truth!

oh well whatever.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow AJ AND Zack Ryder on Smackdown? MY NEW FAVORITE SHOW!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> Im not vervous because of it, but I assume that's whats going to happen. The Barrett/Bryan feud is probably to give Bryan some momentum and a meaningful win.


Meaningful win? Barrett has been reduced to Chavo Guerrero status.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Meaningful win? Barrett has been reduced to Chavo Guerrero status.


Are you serious? Barrett is nowhere near Chavo's level. Chavo is a former ECW Champion, what the fuck has Barrett done?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

^He's bored more people to sleep in his matches than anyone else I know that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

capat said:


> Man i was hoping for a Triple h and Randy Orton Confrontation not Christian or R truth!
> 
> oh well whatever.


Why HHH/Orton?

HHH is not wrestling anymore, capat. 



Frankly, HHH/Truth is *THE* segment to watch.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Obviously Barrett needs to lose the feud to keep Danielson strong. Hes the one the WWE has invested in now. No point messing his push up to try and give Wade another chance at not getting over.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate that Barrett is being treated so poorly, if this becomes a feud between Barrett and Bryan, it should only end with Barrett winning (not necessarily the case from Bryan, not unless Bryan puts the case up). Bryan, as good as he is, I cannot see as top face or heel, he can be main event but at best at Rey level. Barrett has the potential to be a top heel, there is no one that shows as much potential to be THAT guy (Sheamus and Miz are getting pops now, ADR gets nothing despite his pushes, who else is there in the long term?).



MMN said:


> Are you serious? Barrett is nowhere near Chavo's level. Chavo is a former ECW Champion, what the fuck has Barrett done?


You are right, Barrett's still way above Chavo level, I mean Barrett has managed to head one of the biggest angles in WWE last year, when was Chavo important?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

new_guy said:


> You are right, Barrett's still way above Chavo level, I mean Barrett has managed to head one of the biggest angles in WWE last year, when was Chavo important?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

MMN said:


>


Hey, there wasn't enough sarcasm there to detect. Your statement reads legit


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> ^He's bored more people to sleep in his matches than anyone else I know that.


Cody Rhodes


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Detailed set of spoilers:



> http://www................../artman/publish/WWE/article10019812.shtml
> 
> Booker T was announced and got a huge pop. Next Michael Cole got massive heat (well, except for one guy in my section, who appears to be a proud member of the Cole Miners). Josh Mathews got a respectable reaction. There was a huge CM Punk chant broke while waiting for show to open.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

> 1. Christian beat John Morrison. Morrison came out to a strong reaction. *Christian and Morrison had an incredible 15 minute match that was off the charts*. Morrison hit a ton of flashy offense to a great reaction, and Christian was his usual great self drawing massive heat. In the end, Morrison missed Starship Pain, but landed on his feet. Christian ducked outside and hit a neck snap on the rope followed by the Killswitch for the clean pin.


Good to hear that. I Can't wait to see the match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I am worried about Gabriel being in a dark match even though he apparently got a video package (which probably won't be on TV). WWE does not know what they want to do with him. When the Corre was first created, he beat Edge, who was the world champ at the time. About a month later he lost to Santino on Raw. It's very confusing. The book him very weirdly. And it also looks like Otunga and Macsillyputty got his music too. He probably now has some generic rock theme with no lyrics now.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Seems obvious they are slowly killing off the brand extension. Its about time.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> 1. Christian beat John Morrison. Morrison came out to a strong reaction. Christian and Morrison had an incredible 15 minute match that was off the charts. Morrison hit a ton of flashy offense to a great reaction, and Christian was his usual great self drawing massive heat. In the end, Morrison missed Starship Pain, but landed on his feet. Christian ducked outside and hit a neck snap on the rope followed by the Killswitch for the clean pin.


Morrison shouldnt have lost but I honestly cant wait to see this match. Christian and Morrisona re two of the best ring workers in the WWE, so putting them together for 15 minutes on Smackdown is going to be golden. Would love for Morrison to move over to the blue brand where he can show off how good he is in ring on a consistant basis.



> Meaningful win? Barrett has been reduced to Chavo Guerrero status.


I only mean that is the properly feud and Bryan gets the win in a hard fought match, it would be fairly meaningful. Barrett isn't a complete jobber, not sure why they nixed his feud with Sheamus so early but this could do him good, he's been directionless for months.


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> I only mean that is the properly feud and Bryan gets the win in a hard fought match, it would be fairly meaningful. Barrett isn't a complete jobber, not sure why they nixed his feud with Sheamus so early but this could do him good, he's been directionless for months.


Truthfully, not winning this feud will not do him any good. Losing a feud to Bryan, who up till now was in only slightly better shape than him, would only hurt him no matter how grueling the match. If it were someone higher on the card, then it could have but losing to Bryan is like losing to Zeke, losing to someone else that was his lackey at a point.

It is a lose-lose situation, Bryan beats someone who essentially has lost all but 6 matches in 7 months on SD whilst appearing every week. Barrett lost another feud and to someone half his size no less


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't know if this was already posted in here, but apparently Foley attended this taping and is talking with WWE regarding a contract.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

new_guy said:


> Truthfully, not winning this feud will not do him any good. Losing a feud to Bryan, who up till now was in only slightly better shape than him, would only hurt him no matter how grueling the match. If it were someone higher on the card, then it could have but losing to Bryan is like losing to Zeke, losing to someone else that was his lackey at a point.
> 
> It is a lose-lose situation, Bryan beats someone who essentially has lost all but 6 matches in 7 months on SD whilst appearing every week. Barrett lost another feud and to someone half his size no less


Yeh I guess your right. It's kind of a lose lose situation. Both need a big win, Bryan cant really lose if he's the MITB holder because he's someone they need to build to the title slowly. Barrett hasn't done anything interesting in months so he does too.

The only positive for Barrett is that he'll be at least doing _something_ for the time they are feuding. He might lose, but he might show enough to get a future push if he gathers a bit of momentum before losing or something.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Alright, Commissioner Ryder!


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Happened across this and thought I'd post it here. It's the Nexus beating the Usos and then having Justin Gabriel's new theme as their new theme.






Really doesn't fit them I gotta say. Wonder what they'll do for Gabriel's theme? Strange stuff anyway.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

That damn announce table just will NOT sell for Orton, damn what did Orton do to piss it off? Punt its chair offspring lol


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to see the Sheamus segment and the Morrison match really bad.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I just have to completely disagree. Christian does not need these victories. They've put the title on him, that doesnt mean he has to start becoming some kind of dominant champion. He doesn't need the win, he's the cowardly heel champion who doesnt have a chance in hell of beating Orton clean at any point so building him up as such is a waste of time.


To be fair though, Christian isn't actually depicted as a cowardly heel. He's beaten Mark Henry(proto-heel turn), stood toe-to-toe with Kane and Mysterio, defeated Sheamus, and then Big Zeke cleanly. He's cunning and calculating but not cowardly. But I do agree, they shouldn't really be feeding Morrison especially since he needs all the momentum he can get right now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Good to see Sheamus getting big ovations. He and Orton contrast each other very well imo. 2 very good faces there imo. Could really work for Smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Hunter told Christian that Vince McMahon had the patience of a saint in letting people interrupt him, but Hunter assured him that is not him. *He said he will slap the hell out of him *and he slaps harder then Christian.


:lmao :lmao

If Trips ever slapped the hell out of Christian I think this place would go into rebellion lol. Anyways, these spoilers sound a lot better than the first ones. I'm liking that Trips is going to sort out the title situation on Raw. I smell an epic promo coming our way here! Seamus getting big pops makes me smile. If they don't fuck him up and let him stay a badass they have money on their hands. The Ryder stuff is great. Another Truth/HHH promo should own and there are a few good matches in there too. After reading that it actually sounds like a much better show.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Am digging the Raw guys like Truth and Ryder and Morrison appearing on the show, seems liek slowly but surely the Draft Split will be over which means lots of roster cuts so that the roster doesn't turn into one huge thing of 60 people like WCW had.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> *If Trips ever slapped the hell out of Christian I think this place would go into rebellion lol*. Anyways, these spoilers sound a lot better than the first ones. I'm liking that Trips is going to sort out the title situation on Raw. I smell an epic promo coming our way here! Seamus getting big pops makes me smile. If they don't fuck him up and let him stay a badass they have money on their hands. The Ryder stuff is great. Another Truth/HHH promo should own and there are a few good matches in there too. After reading that it actually sounds like a much better show.


:lmao I don't know about my fellow peeps but I'd mark. I'm glad they actually sorta acknowledged Christian's bitchslap fetish.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like a great show.

Christian/Morrison sounds good.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Detailed set of spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> Truth for as entertaining as he has been tonight got little reaction while Orton got the LOD pop as the crowd went nuts. Standard action that did nothing to light the world on fire. The crowd set on its hands for Truth’s offense.


That Crowd can eat a dick for all I care(oh wait! They're Orton fans. Nevermind). 

Truth is GOLD. I think it's more of Truth just fighting Orton out of nowhere with zero build-up and no existing fued that plays a factor in how the Crowd is.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

does anyone have the video with Triple H and Christian segment?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

RKOs on the announce table you say? Let me guess, they didn't break.....:lmao

Updated scoreboard!

Table - 42894389
RKO - 0


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> RKOs on the announce table you say? Let me guess, they didn't break.....:lmao
> 
> Updated scoreboard!
> 
> ...


From the reports, the table finally broke. I guess the Table couldn't withstand the Power of The TRUTH and his two invisible friends falling on it.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> From the reports, the table finally broke. I guess the Table couldn't withstand the Power of The TRUTH and his two invisible friends falling on it.


what?!?!? did the spanish announce table actually got it's streak broken?!?!?!? D:


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The table didnt break on either RKO.The one report that said it did was wrong so the table is still undefeated.And to glenw02,maybe the fans dont care about Truth because he's basically a comedy wresler now where Orton is a badass.Truth is just an ass.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Table vs. Randy Orton at Wrestlemania. Loser leaves the company. 8*D
"Truth got a bottle of water took a swig and spit it directly in Randy’s face. This set off Orton and led to this priceless gem: Orton yelling at Tony Chimel to get his ass up so Orton could get his chair."
:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> The Table vs. Randy Orton at Wrestlemania. Loser leaves the company. 8*D
> "Truth got a bottle of water took a swig and spit it directly in Randy’s face. This set off Orton and led to this priceless gem: Orton yelling at Tony Chimel to get his ass up so Orton could get his chair."
> :lmao


Someone needs to put together a video of the Orton/Table feud that would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Someone needs to put together a video of the Orton/Table feud that would be the greatest thing ever.


Yes. The video should have zoom ins of the table with evil laughing in the background then it should show Orton with his crazy/angry face. Then the 2 failed RKOs at MITB, the failed Kane attempt and of course this Friday's 2 attempts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

When does the show usually go up on YouTube? I want to check this thing out before tomorrow lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ever stop to think the table isn't supposed to break?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The table hit it's finisher on Randy when got his foot stuck in the monitor hole. An undying will to win though.

Edit: Why you gotta be like that? Buzz Killington


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Nothing better that pyscho Orton.Saw that live this past weekend in Pittsburgh when he destroyed Christian after he got "intentionally dq'd." It was hilarious as when Bret was holding Christian for Randy to hit Randy instead told Bret 'throw his ass in the ring!" and the crowd ate it all up.

If he wouldve RKOd him on a table at the show Pittsburgh would still be going nuts.Believe me,its getting over huge but they cant keep doing this every week though or it'll get tiresome fast.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Sorry.


Don't be sorry. The IWC isn't real thus there is no one to apologize to. 8*D


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Nothing better that pyscho Orton.Saw that live this past weekend in Pittsburgh when he destroyed Christian after he got "intentionally dq'd." It was hilarious as when Bret was holding Christian for Randy to hit Randy instead told Bret 'throw his ass in the ring!" and the crowd ate it all up.
> 
> If he wouldve RKOd him on a table at the show Pittsburgh would still be going nuts.Believe me,its getting over huge but *they cant keep doing this every week though or it'll get tiresome fast*.


That's the main problem with the WWE writers nowadays. When something is over huge they keep running with it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

No Gabriel on Smackdown _or_ Superstars?

God fucking damn it, they're going to push Slater, aren't they? Just... please kill me. It's not worth living in a world where this can happen.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> No Gabriel on Smackdown _or_ Superstars?
> 
> God fucking damn it, they're going to push Slater, aren't they? Just... please kill me. It's not worth living in a world where this can happen.


I'd wait one more week before you go insane. IF he doesn't show up next week...well...yeah.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Rezze said:


> I'd wait one more week before you go insane. IF he doesn't show up next week...well...yeah.


If he doesn't turn up next week and Slater does... does anyone know where I can get a gun in the UK? Nothing too fancy. I'll only be using it the once.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

chrispepper said:


> Not sure if this has been posted..


Teddy saying broski sounds so weird lol


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> If he doesn't turn up next week and Slater does... does anyone know where I can get a gun in the UK? Nothing too fancy. I'll only be using it the once.


Just throw a rock at his face. A really big rock.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> No Gabriel on Smackdown _or_ Superstars?
> 
> God fucking damn it, they're going to push Slater, aren't they? Just... please kill me. It's not worth living in a world where this can happen.


Maybe he took a nap and missed his carriage ride to the arena



what


----------



## N-Zone (Sep 27, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> No Gabriel on Smackdown _or_ Superstars?
> 
> God fucking damn it, they're going to push Slater, aren't they? Just... please kill me. It's not worth living in a world where this can happen.


I'm pretty sure there's a Gabriel hype video this week so he's not totally forgotten. So yeah, don't throw yourself off a bridge just yet man xD


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I like this week's episode. Sheamus turning face and feuding with Mark Henry for now is good, Christian looking stronger as a WHC as he deserves it and Randy getting some of the insanity that he has slowly lost to become a watered down babyface is great. The Morrison vs R-Truth feud should be great, I don't think they should be moved to _Smackdown_, they deserve the TV time a lot more than the squash matches that take up TV time on _Raw_.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Morrison vs Christian was an awesome match! Zack Ryder as Teddy Long's assistant = WIN! Im already loving it. 

That jobber they used for Mark Henry was TINY! My God, Henry could snap him in half. Henry just through him around like a doll. I marked out for face Sheamus, that segment with him and Henry was awesome! Really looking forward to their feud because of how they are both built up as powerhouses. The crowd loved Sheamus.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Lmao at Booker telling Cole "You bout to get hurt aight? Watch yo mouth, you bout to get hurt"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

John Morrison gets a jobber entrance on his comeback

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW @ that jobber they gave Henry. Honestly, wow. That guy couldn't beat me. His arms look like empty cans of toothpaste.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Zack Ryder motivating the jobber vs Henry: "You'll be broski of the week"

:lmao

Sheamus-Henry looks decent actually. Made both guys look pretty strong lately.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL at Randy taking a sip from the bottle of water that Truth hit him with.

Randy looked like a complete psycho at the end of Smackdown with the blood dropping from the bottom of his lip and the shaking. That's a good thing though, he played his part really well.

The ending of Smackdown was great with the two RKO's. The announce table still didn't break but looked like it almost broke after the second RKO. Really, really good episode.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I noticed Christian looked a little nervous at the end. lol


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

What's up with Christian's flesh colored hair?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Reservoir Angel said:


> No Gabriel on Smackdown _or_ Superstars?
> 
> God fucking damn it, they're going to push Slater, aren't they? Just... please kill me. It's not worth living in a world where this can happen.


Gabriel got a video package of his time in South Africa, and his youth. They are trying to paint him as a babyface now, so don't worry 

They could have introduced Ryder better I feel. His segment with Long also felt completely forced. People call for a Ryder push, but he needs to start performing well, he doesn't impress me. Him motivating the jobber was a nice touch though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a feeling that Sheamus is going to be a great babyface after watching Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MMN said:


> I have a feeling that Sheamus is going to be a great babyface after watching Smackdown.


Well, to be fair, looking at the current top face, the bar isn't exactly set very high.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

MMN said:


> I have a feeling that Sheamus is going to be a great babyface after watching Smackdown.


he is over I'll give him that, but his promo was very average


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, to be fair, looking at the current top face, the bar isn't exactly set very high.


Sheamus is better than Orton in every aspect, easily. I know that's not hard but I really do like Sheamus, he has so much talent.


----------



## Gokulio (Jan 21, 2010)

I watched Smackdown on youtube and it was a great episode. Now that HHH is in charge (storyline, I know) things are picking up and the formulae is changing. Also, Zack Ryder was great.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish Matthews or Booker decked Michael Cole during the Bryan/Barrett segment, he absolutely ruined it with his smirking and shitty comments.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MMN said:


> Sheamus is better than Orton in every aspect, easily. I know that's not hard but I really do like Sheamus, he has so much talent.


On the mic, yes, but he's not that good on the mic. He only looks good in comparison because Orton has the charisma of a doorknob. In the ring, honestly, Sheamus is bad too. Worse than Orton, I don't know because Orton just has no chemistry with...anyone, but Sheamus isn't good. I don't know why people think he's the second coming of Chris Benoit, he's got the same generic big guy style as Barrett, Jackson and the others of that ilk.

I'm trying to give him a chance, I'm honestly attempting to like him....but he just don't got it. Not right now anyway. If he's actually good as a face, we'll see, but few are.


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

the table is 4-0 now


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn i like R truth and his invisible friends  Orton last couple of weeks looks really good. Great episode.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They really need to cut the whole Michael Cole burying Bryan on commentary thing. It's so fucking annoying and doesn't help anybody. They want Bryan to get over, yet their main commentator is telling fans that he's boring and that he sucks. Work that one out. Fucking ridiculous.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> he's got the same generic big guy style as Barrett, Jackson and the others of that ilk


That's just not true. Sheamus is a great in-ring worker, not a Benoit but still very good. Whereas Barrett and Jackson both fucking suck in the ring. I just love his intensity and charisma, he comes across as a legit badass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not true to call him great either. GREAT? Talk about overusing a word. Standards are slipping. Guys like Austin and Jericho and Undertaker and HBK are great. Sheamus is average at BEST. I don't even go that far because he hasn't had any match of note.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

East said:


> I wish Matthews or Booker decked Michael Cole during the Bryan/Barrett segment, he absolutely ruined it with his smirking and shitty comments.


I am watching it right now, but had to pause it. 

As a commentator, heel or face, do not talk during promos or introductions. It helps no one and is annoying as hell.

He is more and more a "Turn The Channel"-Heel for me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> They really need to cut the whole Michael Cole burying Bryan on commentary thing. It's so fucking annoying and doesn't help anybody. They want Bryan to get over, yet their main commentator is telling fans that he's boring and that he sucks. Work that one out. Fucking ridiculous.


They need to fire Cole his presence isnt helping at all what with him constantly shifting sides, one minute he's pro Orton the next he slags him off saying he's a whiny baby...his heel act is not consistent and is turning people off


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't normally get annoyed by wrestling, but Cole made me want to punch my screen during that segment.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta love you Orton haters saying he sucks at wrestling and Sheamus is better.Ha.Sheamus himself last week said Orton is the best one going today.Not Punk,Cena,Miz or Bryan. But Orton. And dont say he saying compamy lines because if he was he'd have said any of the previously mentioned ones since they too work for WWE if they were so great.

Sheamus is great though,TONS better than Way Boring will ever be.Barrett sux.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the show. The opening promo was great and set up 2 things for Raw - Trips addressing the Punk/Cena situation and whatever the fuck Truth is on about too lol. I already like Ryder as T. Long's assistant. WWWYKI. Seamus as a face will be awesome if they keep him a badass. They have worked this to perfection by letting it happen organically and letting the fans call for it. Lol at Pyro getting butthurt because Seamus is over and Barrett isn't. So yeah, overall it was a pretty good show. Things are moving in the right direction and you can't ask for anything more than that.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not true to call him great either. GREAT? Talk about overusing a word. Standards are slipping. Guys like Austin and Jericho and Undertaker and HBK are great. Sheamus is average at BEST. I don't even go that far because he hasn't had any match of note.


Sheamus vs. HHH - WM 26 (I think) -> One of the most underrated WM-matches in the last years. Excellent from start to finish, no idea why you've forgotten that.

I know that you want your buddy Barrett to be better than Sheamus, but the fact of the matter is: he won't be. Sheamus already has two World-title reigns in his resumée, is far more intense and better in the ring as equal with the mic. 

Don't get me wrong: Barrett is quite good, but not as good as you make him out to be.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

There's no point reasoning with Pyro. If he doesn't like someone then he will stick with that and he won't change his mind even if it's obvious he's wrong.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I like Cole better than Booker and Lawler. 

I miss Striker, by far the most enjoyable commentator in the last how many years?

I also don't know how Sheamus isn't considered great but Undertaker is. 

For me, a great in-ring wrestler, is someone who could carry a broomstick to a *** match. Undertaker isn't that. Undertaker reminds me of a guy like John Cena and The Miz (at this point) - they can work a decent match, but to get to the next level they have to be in their with one of the best. 

What good matches has Undertaker had, non-gimmicked, in the last 5-years? The matches against Shawn Michaels? Maybe a match against Punk, I can't remember. 

In terms of overall package, Undertaker is obviously elite. In terms of in-ring ability, he's merely average AND able to be carried.

Kane, like Undertaker (though on a far lesser scale), can be carried to a solid match. But look at their matches together? Yikes.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL OMG ZACK RYDER TAKING THAT LITTLE KID TO THE RING "Come on bro you're in great shape you got this"

I CAN'T BREATHE


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Zack Ryder for GM


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

zac ryder got that poor man assaulted by mark herny.What the hell was triple h doing his a pussy atleast teddy long had some balls and than sheamus came out i marked it was awesome seeing him stand up to herny ''Put the chair down put the chair down'' LOL


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish Cole would shut up. I'm trying to watch the promo between Bryan and Barrett and Cole keeps talking over the promo. Is the WWE trying to get people not to watch Daniel Bryan? It's completely blatant, and it's not helping Bryan. If you take Cole off commentary, the promo between Bryan and Barrett would of been 100x better. I wish they would keep Cole on SD!, and move Bryan to RAW. At least JR and King wont talk over his promos.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure where the "Sheamus is equal or better than Wade on the mic" opinions are coming from.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Normally I can put up with Cole burying Bryan. This week, Cole was trying way too hard to be funny and it was just irritating. Not in an irritating heel way, but in a "Get him out of the company" way.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

actually i thought the fact that Sheamus couldn't fight Mark Henry without a chair in his hand makes him look weak actually. Mark told him to pull the chair down so it would be a fair fight.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ugh, I knew Daniel Bryan would get more mic time with the MITB in his hands.. Terrible


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gin said:


> Sheamus vs. HHH - WM 26 (I think) -> One of the most underrated WM-matches in the last years. Excellent from start to finish, no idea why you've forgotten that.
> 
> I know that you want your buddy Barrett to be better than Sheamus, but the fact of the matter is: he won't be. Sheamus already has two World-title reigns in his resumée, is far more intense and better in the ring as equal with the mic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: Barrett is quite good, but not as good as you make him out to be.


Barrett>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sheamus on the mic, it's not even close.

Sheamus is better in the ring (the gap is bigger in their mic skills though) and is being booked a lot better than Barrett is right now, but Barrett showed last year he could run with a mega-push just as well as Sheamus can.



> I also don't know how Sheamus isn't considered great but Undertaker is.
> 
> For me, a great in-ring wrestler, is someone who could carry a broomstick to a *** match. Undertaker isn't that. Undertaker reminds me of a guy like John Cena and The Miz (at this point) - they can work a decent match, but to get to the next level they have to be in their with one of the best.
> 
> ...


vs. Angle NWO 2006
vs. Batista at WM23 and CS2007
vs. Edge WM24, Backlash 2008, and Judgement Day 2008
vs. Big Show NM08
vs. HBK WM25
vs. Punk SD 2010 before Night of Champions

That's 9 at least great Taker matches off the top of my head that were singles matches (More than half of them can be considered classics), no stips added to them off the top of my head. Edge ain't exactly the best normal match guy, but his best was arguably with Taker at WM24. They also had a great Backlash and Judgment Day match.

His matches with Batista at WM23 was MOTN in a lot of people's eyes (including mine), and MOTY. His Cyber Sunday match was also an amazing bout between the two... and yeah, Batista ain't the strongest in ring worker either.

His match with Big Show at No Mercy was a great match as well... and Big Show isn't the strongest in ring worker either. 

Him and Punk never meshed well, but they managed to have a great match on SD when Taker was "weakened", before Night of Champions that year.

He also had an excellent series of matches with Orton, if you want to go back 6 years. His matches with Orton at WM and Summerslam were fantastic, and if I recall they had a great match on SD.

Go back another year and him and JBL of all people had a ***+ match at Summerslam.

I could keep going on and on, but simply put, Taker from about 2005-WM25 was one of the best in ring workers in the company, and once Benoit died I'd say he was the best. Even this year, broken down and in the ring with a ring rusted HHH, they still had a better match than Sheamus did with HHH. Putting Taker down there with Cena and especially Miz of all people is laughable. Maybe now when he's a shell of his former self, but when he could still go, he was far above Cena and Miz.



Anyway, Barrett did a great job in his promo... I'm not sure I'm loving where they're taking his character with the whole money thing.... I would prefer a Julius Caesar like gimmick the seemed to be doing with him when he split off from the Nexus for like a week.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL at Zack Ryder calling broski to HHH.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> The table didnt break on either RKO.The one report that said it did was wrong so the table is still undefeated.And to glenw02,maybe the fans dont care about Truth because he's basically a comedy wresler now where Orton is a badass.Truth is just an ass.



If they didn't care, they would be giving him the ADR treatment.


What matters is they give him Legit Heat. They actually give a damn whenever Truth comes out. 


Now maybe he and Orton's wrestling styles didn't mesh well but then again, how often does Orton and Truth wrestle each other?


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> Not sure where the "Sheamus is equal or better than Wade on the mic" opinions are coming from.


I don't know who said that, but it's just not true. Sheamus is only better in the ring.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Half of this made no sense, why the fuck is Raw superstar Zack Ryder Teddy Long's assistant and why were Truth and Morrison on Raw?


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Mcgillicutty & Otunga must have the worst entrance music i've ever heard (although that ironically sums them both up tbh).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus is easily better in the ring and even though Wade Barrett is a little better on the mic, I prefer Sheamus' character and direction.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Replica belt again?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Brye said:


> Sheamus is easily better in the ring and even though Wade Barrett is a little better on the mic, I prefer Sheamus' character and direction.


It's easy to top Barrett's character direction, since he doesn't _have_ a character direction. I'm with you though, Sheamus is doing some interesting shit lately.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Parts Unknown said:


> Half of this made no sense, why the fuck is Raw superstar Zack Ryder Teddy Long's assistant and why were Truth and Morrison on Raw?


I was at the show. R-Truth came out to confront Triple H about 'conspiracies against him' and said something to the effect of finishing what he started on RAW. Triple H then gave R-Truth the match with Orton, while also giving Christian (who was also in the ring confronting Triple H about treating him with respect) the match with R-Truth's rival, Morrison. Then a bit later backstage, Ryder asked Triple H if he could be on TV. Triple H replied "In the past 10 days, you've come to me like 15 times asking me this", so to get Ryder off his back he made him Teddy's new assistant, which Teddy wasn't thrilled about at all. That's pretty much it.

Also, agreeing completely with others that have said that CM Punk got the biggest pop of the night and he wasn't even there. It might not get shown on TV though because a lot of it was during breaks and during the recaps of what happened on RAW.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

Darkslicer said:


> I was at the show. R-Truth came out to confront Triple H about 'conspiracies against him' and said something to the effect of finishing what he started on RAW. Triple H then gave R-Truth the match with Orton, while also giving Christian (who was also in the ring confronting Triple H about treating him with respect) the match with R-Truth's rival, Morrison. Then a bit later backstage, Ryder asked Triple H if he could be on TV. Triple H replied "In the past 10 days, you've come to me like 15 times asking me this", so to get Ryder off his back he made him Teddy's new assistant, which Teddy wasn't thrilled about at all. That's pretty much it.
> 
> Also, agreeing completely with others that have said that CM Punk got the biggest pop of the night and he wasn't even there. It might not get shown on TV though because a lot of it was during breaks and during the recaps of what happened on RAW.


I watched the show but it still made no sense. Vince gets fired for making stupid decisions only for the WWE to employ HHH in that role who thus goes around making Zack Ryder the assistant to a GM on the show that he's not even on. Why is Zack Ryder suddenly booking not one, but two matches on SD? Why are R-Truth and Ryder showing up on SD anyway without being invited?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Parts Unknown said:


> Half of this made no sense, why the fuck is Raw superstar Zack Ryder Teddy Long's assistant and why were Truth and Morrison on Raw?


Kane, Sin Cara & Big Show aren't on they need replacements


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Parts Unknown said:


> I watched the show but it still made no sense. Vince gets fired for making stupid decisions only for the WWE to employ HHH in that role who thus goes around making Zack Ryder the assistant to a GM on the show that he's not even on. Why is Zack Ryder suddenly booking not one, but two matches on SD? Why are R-Truth and Ryder showing up on SD anyway without being invited?


I though R-Truth showing up made a lot of sense, personally. On RAW he confronted Triple H only to be made fun of, so he came to Smackdown while Christian and Triple H were speaking in the ring to finish it. That part made sense to me, but I can see what you mean.

As for Ryder, it didn't make a whole lot of sense, but I don't think it had to. A lot of people have been wanting to see Ryder prove himself on TV for months now, and the WWE finally did something about it. I think it was more of a favor to the IWC than anything.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Because the fact of the matter is, Zack Ryder booking matches on Smackdown >>>>>>, >>>>>>>, *>>>>>>>>* Teddy "Hold On There Playa" Long booking matches. I seriously hope someone puts Teddy in a coma for the 340835145th time, thus handing over all booking responsibilities to Ryder. Best possible outcome.

Here's a thought, Mark Henry gets tired of Teddy Long not allowing him to compete so he beats him half to death. Make it happen.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I love how McGillicutty has a backwards cap in place of having a personality.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What the hell at Ryder booking matches? lol.

Probably WWE's way of getting him over. Good idea I reckon, but quite random.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice little Punk/Cena video package there. They're really going for it with the whole Anti-Hero Face role for Punk now. Can't wait for RAW on Monday.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Good episode. I enjoyed the opening promo and the Christian/Morrison match was pretty good too. Zack Ryder = win, Sheamus = win, loved the story Sheamus told :lmao

Hopefully this is the start of something with Zack Ryder, I'm not saying push him to the moon but at least he's getting some opportunity.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> I love how McGillicutty has a backwards cap in place of having a personality.


+37


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I prefer goofy slightly over the top in insanity Orton rather than the boring heel version


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> RKOs on the announce table you say? Let me guess, they didn't break.....:lmao
> 
> Updated scoreboard!
> 
> ...


Anyone else find it funny when Cole was saying that Orton could put Christian through a table at the nhb match...


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Y2J Problem said:


> I love how McGillicutty has a backwards cap in place of having a personality.


Don't forget Otunga with his hoodie on. :lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Gin said:


> Sheamus vs. HHH - WM 26 (I think) -> One of the most underrated WM-matches in the last years. Excellent from start to finish, no idea why you've forgotten that.
> 
> I know that you want your buddy Barrett to be better than Sheamus, but the fact of the matter is: he won't be. Sheamus already has two World-title reigns in his resumée, is far more intense and better in the ring as equal with the mic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: Barrett is quite good, but not as good as you make him out to be.


Fully agreed.

I also question Pyro's ability to judge wrestling skills, but that's for another discussion.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

MoneyStax said:


> Don't forget Otunga with his hoodie on. :lmao


He's been doing that for a while. Fun fact: that hoodie actually has more personality than Otunga ever will, that's why he wears it.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Yay, Zack Ryder Triple H time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I happen to love cheap heat.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Cheap heat is better than canned heat... That's for sure!


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Starting the show off with the match of the week, not bad!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Why don't they use that song that they use to hype the ME as the theme of SD!? You know the one where it's like "Yeeeah...yeeeah" at the end. It's 20x better than the current one.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett can get a jobber entrance all he wants as long as he gets a microphone.

There's a bit of history between Danielson and Barrett, this could be fantastic.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Why wouldn't Cole STFU during the fucking Bryan-Barrett segment!? :cuss:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, Cole made that segment awful! STFU, you jackass!

Why hasn't anyone ever taught him not to fucking talk during a promo???


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I'm late to this party but Michael Cole just annoyed the shit out of me for the first time. Hopefully this leads to Danielson destroying him again.

Somehow, Booker T's reaction to the Justin Gabriel video was really racist. You work that one out.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Aj in flannel :yum:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

As much as I can't stand AJ, Alicia Fox is worse. She can never hit that move well. Booker shouldn't be putting his name on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao I can't stand Cole.

Christian/Morrison was solid, liked the Bryan/Barrett thing and (Y) at Mendes.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

If we could get a week without Booker T on commentary, I might actually be able to watch this show.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Svart said:


> If we could get a week without Booker T on commentary, I might actually be able to watch this show.


Mute your T.V


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"You can be broski of the week!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

"THIS GUY'S MALNOURISHED" :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"lets just see how this plays out.."

lol booker


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOBSTER HEAD TIME!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Teddy Long interrupting? BUT THERE ISNT ENOUGH PEOPLE IN THE RING FOR A TAG TEAM MATCH?!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Um... Mark... You're supposed to throw the steps OVER the ropes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sheamus chants are awesome to hear. He could be a babyface force if they keep this up.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus sitting down on the chair with the come at me bro pose.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brye said:


> Sheamus is fucking awesome :lmao


I'm starting to like him again. I was just mad if he was going to be World Champion before Christian.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fuckin' love sheamus in this segment against henry.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

why are otunga and mgcillicutty still wearing the nexus armbands???? also, wtf @ mcgillicuttys hat?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> why are otunga and mgcillicutty still wearing the nexus armbands???? also, wtf @ mcgillicuttys hat?


They are trying to show they aren't boring as fuck. But, they still are. lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd mark for an Usos title reign.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> why are otunga and mgcillicutty still wearing the nexus armbands???? also, wtf @ mcgillicuttys hat?


Better question is why are they coming out to Justin Gabriel's theme?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There was a time when I would have loved a Nexus hat. Not anymore.

Please let the Usos win.

Cole ripping on Booker T's career is one of my favorite parts of SD.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow... they win with a fucking neckbreaker.. So stupid.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Well that was fucking stupid.

Teddy Long saying "Broski" made me legit lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

did nexus come out to gabriels music???


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn. (N)

I'm liking these Ryder segments.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They buried the best and sole organic tag team they've got. Why?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'd mark for an Usos title reign.


I second on that.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I felt that New Nexus would lose tonight, but then they came out with new music and then the doubts crept in. Hooray for keeping those two with the belts, that will surely keep the tag team division alive.

I would continue but my sarcasm metre just broke


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

It's just a episode filled with random matches and no real feuds again.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Really good show I thought.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like Ezekiel made it into the building 8*D


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ezekial Jackson has such small hands lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ummm. That's not how handicap matches result. I call shenanigans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah back in the day when the IC title actually meant something, miss those days.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Khali with a microphone is gold. Absolute gold.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

the viper loudest pop of the night


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

The R truth sucks chants sounds like Orton Sucks XD


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This wacky Orton is a total comedy character. Drinking the water.. :lmao


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

get your ass up lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ah back in the day when the IC title actually meant something, miss those days.


THIS.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Svart said:


> If we could get a week without Booker T on commentary, I might actually be able to watch this show.


Fortunately, the WWE isn't into catering to just ONE individual(YOU).


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> This wacky Orton is a total comedy character. Drinking the water.. :lmao


Move over Santino a better act is coming through


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> The R truth sucks chants sounds like Orton Sucks XD


I also don't think those chants were piped-in. 


LEGIT HEAT, Folks. Somewhere, Alberto Del Rio is thinking "Just what the hell do I have to do to get people to even acknoweldge that I exist, let alone am the bad guy that should be booed?" :lmao


Always nice to get a double-dose of TRUTH(First RAW, then Smackdown). 

Hopefully this either was a one-time thing OR Truth would be participating in BOTH shows which I would have no problem with.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Smackdown didn't have the greatest matches, but I would say it was a great episode tonight...

Smackdown 7/29 Review


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good show... first time I've watched all of Smackdown and didn't fast forward. Though it is showing that they need to end the brand extension though and build a deep card for both shows which would start keeping interest throughout.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The ending has me convinced that next episode Christian is getting help. They didn't tease the fact that he can't keep the title alone with his frantic title grab, they hit you over the head with it. It was as subtle as a ton of bricks. Paging Tomko!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Good show... first time I've watched all of Smackdown and didn't fast forward. Though it is showing that they need to end the brand extension though and build a deep card for both shows which would start keeping interest throughout.


Was certainly nice to see Morrison/Christian and Truth/Orton. Something DIFFERENT for a change.


And yes....The Brand Extension MUST END. 

It was good when the WWE had the Major Stars like HHH, HBK, BATISTA, and so forth. But now there's too little talent remaining. 


Have Smackdown become an extension of RAW again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Was certainly nice to see Morrison/Christian and Truth/Orton. Something DIFFERENT for a change.
> 
> 
> And yes....The Brand Extension MUST END.
> ...


And they can still have lower card matches on both shows as well as Superstars. In fact, it would help more seeing as people would be more likely to stay tuned if the whole show had talent people wanted to watch with only a few segments with lower card talent. The WWE could actually start building talent more reliably with on air time that way.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

what I took from smackdown
JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHALJINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER MAHAL JINDER


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Just like Impact last night, I was decently entertained but thought there was a big shortage of quality matches. At least tonight had the great Christian vs. Morrison match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Morrison/Christian was damn good and Orton/Truth was pretty good as well. I find it nice that they put both men in matches with ME level wrestlers to subtly show that they seem to plan on keeping these guy in or around the title picture in some form.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

You Orton haters never quit. You now say the 'R-Truth sux" chants were really 'Orton sucks" chants? Try reading reports from the tapings from people that were there before saying such stupidity.They all said Orton was over huge and Truth got the 'Truth Sux" chants.Not to mention one report that said the match sucked when Truth was on offense(which it did) and the crowd only woke up when Orton was on offense.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

I love how that MILF in the crowd stood up to cheer then Triple H announced that John Morrison was on Smackdown.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Loved Orton telling that fatass Chimel to get his ass up out of the chair so he could use it.I cant stand Chimel.And did anyomne hear a little kid yell "He's hearing voices" when Orton was looking at Christian in the isle after the first table RKO???lol.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> You Orton haters never quit. You now say the 'R-Truth sux" chants were really 'Orton sucks" chants? Try reading reports from the tapings from people that were there before saying such stupidity.They all said Orton was over huge and Truth got the 'Truth Sux" chants.Not to mention one report that said the match sucked when Truth was on offense(which it did) and the crowd only woke up when Orton was on offense.


I'm not an Orton hater geez. I don't have the most awesome hearing with headphones on.
The whole IWC hates Orton. Oh no! I have to defend him. Chill.
For the record I like Orton. I'm just not a super mark.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Good show this week. This was my first Smackdown in a few weeks.

-Triple H, Zach Ryder and R-Truth - Good stuff.
-Sheamus, I like as a face so far. Then again, I liked him as a heel as well.
-Mark Henry, as much as this guy has been heel so many times, I like how they are building him up.
-Daniel Bryan, as much as I like him they exposed how dry he can be on the mic.
-Hennig and Otunga (I refuse to say Miguilliwhatever) vs. the Usos? Can the tag team division get any worse? I did like the samoan entrance from the Usos though.
-Still the same 6-Diva tag match that only lasts 2 minutes? Blah.

Oh and I like how Orton has shown some actual expression, starting at MITB. He finally acts more like a face while interacting with the crowd instead of standing around like a possessed robot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> I'm not an Orton hater geez. I'm just not a super mark.


Didn't you get the memo, it's either you're a super mark for Orton or else you are against "them". Some of the comments are just  and it just spirals downward from there.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Starting with your posts.....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Starting with your posts.....


You mean the ones your "ignoring". I don't think this has to be discussed further. :banplz:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They seriously need to give Alicia Fox a new finisher. I've seen Mark Henry moonsaults that looked better, and safer, than Fox's scissors kick.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

What did Sheamus say during his story that got censored?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Looked like "bastard". Illegitimate son, and all.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> They seriously need to give Alicia Fox a new finisher. I've seen Mark Henry moonsaults that looked better, and safer, than Fox's scissors kick.


I don't think she realizes a scissors kick is supposed to be to the head or neck. _Not_ the middle of the back.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> You Orton haters never quit. You now say the 'R-Truth sux" chants were really 'Orton sucks" chants? Try reading reports from the tapings from people that were there before saying such stupidity.They all said Orton was over huge and Truth got the 'Truth Sux" chants.Not to mention one report that said the match sucked when Truth was on offense(which it did) and the crowd only woke up when Orton was on offense.


That makes no sense.

The "Match sucked when Truth was on offense"?


I don't get it. It takes two to wrestle and besides....When was the last time Orton and Truth wrestled? 


Did they EVER wrestle? 

Anyway, the Crowd wakes up ALWAYS when the BABYFACE starts his offense late. It's nothing we haven't seen before. And Truth got a "you Suck" chant which certainly was a surprise and a first(was the first time I've heard that chant). Good to see Truth acknowledge that. He had the crowd in the palm of his hand tonight(err, I mean Tuesday night.  )

I found that match to be entertaining and when Truth was on Offense, I found nothing that sucked. So sorry that Truth is not a FRIGGIN' BALLERINA like MORRISON.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

We have a score update

Randy Orton 0
Announce table 5


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

sc4 said:


> We have a score update
> 
> Randy Orton 0
> Announce table 5


I really think that table's on the verge of a heel turn...


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought it was a great episode of SmackDown. Really hope they carry out and develop the Bryan/Barrett and Sheamus/Henry feuds. Would love to see both matches on the SummerSlam card.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Every time I see Otunga and McGillicutty I can only think of where is CM Punk. Has the New Nexus become the New Corre?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another good show of SD, enjoyed it.

For some reason I think Christian will get help at SummerSlam in defeating Orton.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

natey2k4 said:


> I like Cole better than Booker and Lawler.
> 
> I miss Striker, by far the most enjoyable commentator in the last how many years?
> 
> ...




This whole post is a FAIL.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Barrett>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sheamus on the mic, it's not even close.
> 
> Sheamus is better in the ring (the gap is bigger in their mic skills though) and is being booked a lot better than Barrett is right now, but Barrett showed last year he could run with a mega-push just as well as Sheamus can.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a legend.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> As much as I can't stand AJ, Alicia Fox is worse. She can never hit that move well. Booker shouldn't be putting his name on it.


This.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Good to know Cole is still as annoying as ever in the new Triple H regime. I guess much like Vince, he feels that Cole should put himself over at the expense of everyone else and the product on the whole. Awesome.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know Cole is suppose to be a douche bag but he talked all over the bryan promo....seriously wtf?
If you wanna make bad remarks about wrestlers wait until they are done talking
I found that shit irritating


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

lovin' how wwe is finally creating good stories


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> I know Cole is suppose to be a douche bag but he talked all over the bryan promo....seriously wtf?
> If you wanna make bad remarks about wrestlers wait until they are done talking
> I found that shit irritating


Yeah, I'm not sure how talking over a guy's promos is supposed to get him over, but what do I know.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed this Smackdown. Christian is being an awesome champion, and know I can rest with the knowledge that Long Island Iced Z will be on Smackdown every week. Win-win.


CaptainObvious said:


> Didn't you get the memo, it's either you're a super mark for Orton or else you are against "them". Some of the comments are just  and it just spirals downward from there.


This, man. They're like a cracked out version of 'Nexus or against us'. Except more stupid.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Did anyone catch Gabriel in that S.A. vid say the words' wrestling ' and 'wrestler?" We wish Justin well in his future endevours(sp).LOL.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Did anyone catch Gabriel in that S.A. vid say the words' wrestling ' and 'wrestler?" We wish Justin well in his future endevours(sp).LOL.


People have been saying "wrestler" all the time lately


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mst3rulz said:


> Did anyone catch Gabriel in that S.A. vid say the words' wrestling ' and 'wrestler?" We wish Justin well in his future endevours(sp).LOL.


The WWE Champion and Vince McMahon have said wrestler/wrestling recently, along with others.

As usual, you fail.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And as always,you prove nothing in your posts.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this episode was the most annoying Cole has ever been. If I could get him off my TV, I'd do it in a heartbeat. X-Pac heat should be renamed Cole heat. Fucking hate him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> And as always,you prove nothing in your posts.


no he proved you fail


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

did the curtis vignette showed?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> did the curtis vignette showed?


I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan pwning Barrett was cool. He still comes off a little weak on the mic but Micheal Troll constantly trying to bury everything he says isn't helping either.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm... Smackdown is improving. 

The recent quality of RAW is influencing the Smackdown shows too. In such circumstances, anyone who appeared in the show will stand to gain from it. Just like in MITB.

Finally Tag team match with tag team champions. But Uso intimidating an empty ring or the ref. New nexus Tag team champions new R&B look? Otunga become a Harvard ring strategist? lol.

SHEAMUSSSSS!!!! He tamed the monster beast!!! Give him back his instrumental start in his entrance theme whenever he comes out! That would be awesome everytime he enters! Perhaps keep the short version for non-entrance play.

R Truth vs Orton
-Battle of the Asylum 
-if I were Christian I would pee in my pants about the thought of no host barred match with Orton
-Table 4-0 or 5-0 now? lol.

Jomo vs Christian (+1 for Slowmo & Christian) 
-Wtf Jomo did a Sincara finisher lol.

Rhyder appearing for more than 1 time! (+1 for Zack)
-WWWYKI, pretty nice T shirt.




I got a new idea for Cody rather than coming up with a mask... he can come out with a "white face" to artificially enhance his looks, his past dashing moments. I don't think he will become another Sting though, he doesn't look like Sting and also it all depends how the art is done.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Few thoughts on Smackdown:
Alicia Fox's axe kick looks like it could destroy someone and not in a good way. I don't even know where it connected in that tag match. Booker T needs to give her pointers on that finishing move. C'mon Booker, do it dawg!

Sheamus is now a face. Looks like he is going to feud with Mark Henry too. This should be interesting. Smackdown is clearly lacking a #2 face so Sheamus filling that spot is a good thing.

Randy Orton still can't break an announce table with his RKO. This has made his finisher look pretty weak IMO. Either that or the WWE has upgraded their announce tables. I don't buy that though. Let's not forget he broke the announce table last week by accidentally getting his right leg stuck in it. Orton is now 0-5 against the tables in a matter of two weeks.

Christian's World Heavyweight Title has a red color on the back of the strap. How odd. I hope this isn't a replica title or something. I used to love seeing the IC title with a different colored strap back then.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Pretty enjoyable SmackDown!. The opening segment was pretty good and I'm liking Sheamus more and more.

Can't wait for Raw tomorrow.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And Wsupden you proved you fail at proper typing skills.How about commas,periods and the Caps Lock key for once?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And Wsupden you proved you fail at proper typing skills.How about commas,periods and the Caps Lock key for once?


Wow, we've gone to complaining about typing skills. This is exactly the downward spiral effect.

And if you are going to complain about typing skills, make sure you actually remember that there is a space after a period and caps lock is not capitalized. fpalm


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder if Triple H 'Fires' anyone, actually..


mst3rulz said:


> And Wsupden you proved you fail at proper typing skills.How about commas,periods and the Caps Lock key for once?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry Captain,reading your moronic posts so many times has screwed up my mind.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

evoked21 said:


> Jomo vs Christian (+1 for Slowmo & Christian)
> -Wtf Jomo did a Sincara finisher lol.


JoMo used that move a few times before Sin Cara appeared on television.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smackdown was pretty good,

Morrison/Christian was a good match but did Morrison no favours at all. If anything it probably gave him some match practise which he's going to need. Christian being booked strongly like that makes no sense though especially since he was booked so weak in the end against Orton. This next Orton/Christian match should be a feud ender though.

Sheamus face turn = awesome. He's going to make a great face. The crowd already want to cheer him, as long as he kicks ass like he always does but vs. a heel it should work. And he still tells 'Old Irish Tales' brilliant!

Hoping Cody wins the IC title from Zeke. Zeke hasnt done anything with it and nobody still cares. Cody should finally win his first singles title, it might give him some direction back.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm just watching Smackdown and it's been a pretty decent show...

HHH making an appearance shocked me, I'm surprised everyone and their mum hadn't been talking about it. It was nice to have the CM Punk issue cleared up, that HHH re-signed him "late" on monday night. Him mentioning the turmoil in both world title scenes and then bringing Raw guys to Smackdown makes me hopeful about the WWE merging the brands again.

I thought it was strange that they brought John Morrison back for his first match since injury and had him do the job for Christian. I get it that Christian is the world champ and needed to win the match but Morrison didn't need to be his opponent. Maybe they still have no faith in Morrison, which I don't really have a problem with.

I'm tired of these matches from the vault, why put an old match on the show when there's a bunch of people on the roster looking for extra ring time.

Zack Ryder is the new assistant on Smackdown, ermm...what? It doesn't really makes sense but I'm sure it will make for some entertaining television.

I kinda enjoyed the Barrett/Bryan segment, it could have gone longer and even took the time of the from the vault segment. I'm liking Bryan's current gear. The womens match was pretty meh though.

Then we had Mark Henry vs. some jobber and man I'm glad that I never tried to pursue wrestling as a career. I was looking at that guy thinking, hmmm that's probably what I would look like. I did enjoy how Henry squashed him and looked really strong. Sheamus coming out practically confirmed his face turn which could be kinda cool, I reckon.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

........


----------

